# About the Confessions Thread



## Amiir (Apr 20, 2015)

FAF staff, I find your decision to close this thread unfair. You didn't even hear us out before closing it, you didn't even listen and come down to terms about it. 

I'd say, let's do it now: what was wrong with the Confessions thread exactly? How can we fix it and thus have it re-opened? 
Let's talk about this. After all, this is what a forum is all about: discussing.

It was mentioned that there was too much drama there, which seems a bit of a stretch as there is an entire section of the forums dedicated to that: the Rant and Raves section. I wonder: if for said reason the Confessions thread has been closed, why is this section still open then? 

But that is not the point: I think it should be specified what you mean by ''drama''. Are we making drama the moment we discuss just a tiny bit more intensely and ''passionately''? I think not: we'd have to behave like emotionless robots otherwise and that would be very shitty. 
No: drama is when someone starts to openly attack somebody else which causes a chain reaction that leads the entire thread to become a warzone. If this is what you mean by drama, moderators, then I completely agree with you. 
I don't enjoy drama either but I do admit that from time to time we forget just how stupid drama is and get involved in it regardless. I think the others will agree with me by saying that we're sorry for allowing ourselves to get involved in such pointless discussions. Hell, they ain't even worth of being called that, if anything they're more like dick measuring competitions


So in the end, yes, we have forgotten that it's written in the goddamn rules that drama is to be absolutely avoided. Moderators, can you please, _PLEASE_, give us a second chance? That's all I'm asking. If we fuck up again then you have all the right to shut the thread down for good but before that, let us have this last chance. I beg you. This thread has brought much happiness to me and I'd hate to see it go for such an idiotic mistake


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 20, 2015)

But. I enjoyed the drama Amiir. I really did ^_^


----------



## Amiir (Apr 20, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> But. I enjoyed the drama Amiir. I really did ^_^



We'll have to let it go though if we want even a mere chance at getting the thread back. Unfortunately...


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 20, 2015)

I want to know why we aren't allowed general discussion threads on a forum


----------



## Gator (Apr 20, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I want to know why we aren't allowed general discussion threads on a forum



this shit baffles me.  it kinda defeats the purpose of a forum.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 20, 2015)

1. That was our second chance, there was (at least) one of the same threads before it.

2. It was glorified chat really.

We all got used to it being there to drop whatever was on our mind in, but in time we will get used to how things used to be ^.^


----------



## Amiir (Apr 20, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> 1. That was our second chance, there was (at least) one of the same threads before it.
> 
> 2. It was glorified chat really.



1. Can you show it to me?

2. Even so I don't think there's a rule against ''glorified chat''


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 20, 2015)

Whats wrong with a "glorified chat" on a forum?


----------



## Red_Lion _ (Apr 20, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Whats wrong with a "glorified chat" on a forum?



This is my sentiment exactly, we're here to socialize in one way or another. What if we don't want to sit and have contained discussions about specific topics? What's so terrible about just having a place to chat about random stuff?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 20, 2015)

Red_Lion _ said:


> This is my sentiment exactly, we're here to socialize in one way or another. What if we don't want to sit and have contained discussions about specific topics? What's so terrible about just having a place to chat about random stuff?


I do believe we have Skype for this reason.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 20, 2015)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I do believe we have Skype for this reason.



I mostly browse the forums on my phone, I can't join in on the Skype chat.


----------



## Gator (Apr 20, 2015)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I do believe we have Skype for this reason.



Not really remotely the same thing.


----------



## TheArchiver (Apr 20, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I want to know why we aren't allowed general discussion threads on a forum



As I understand it, a while ago there was one. However there were strict rules put in place. One of which was mark all NSFW content which is understandable. However, BRN did not and no one reported it even though they noticed it. Corto got needlessly angry, chastised them and closed the thread down permanently. The moderation swore off another General chat since. I don't know the real specifics, but that's a summary of it.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 20, 2015)

It was a bit sudden how the thread was closed and kinda made me sad. Yeah it turned into a chatroom, but whats so wrong about that? Yeah we had that one night where things were a little hectic, but we acted like adults, resolved it in the end, and even learned some lessons from it. It was just a nice way for people to chat with one another without having to connect on skype or pm, and it made lots of interesting discussion topics and advice. I think the Confession Thread should come back, but as a general chat thread.


----------



## Red_Lion _ (Apr 20, 2015)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I do believe we have Skype for this reason.




My skype is private, friends and contacts only, no exceptions. There is nothing wrong with having a chat thread and no reason not to allow users a place to publicly interact without restricting them to a specific topic. Just because I want to shoot the breeze for a minute or two doesn't mean I want to add you to my personal IM.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 20, 2015)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I do believe we have Skype for this reason.


That would completely negate the purpose of this entire forum then, wouldn't it?



TheArchiver said:


> As I understand it, a while ago there was one. However there were strict rules put in place. One of which was mark all NSFW content which is understandable. However, BRN did not and no one reported it even though they noticed it. Corto got needlessly angry, chastised them and closed the thread down permanently. The moderation swore off another General chat since. I don't know the real specifics, but that's a summary of it.



That's incredibly fucking stupid. Moderate threads as they break rules, don't shut down "general chat" threads like some heavy-handed communist dictator
NO DISCUSSIONS
NO LAUGHTER
ONLY POTATOES


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 20, 2015)

There has been a movement to create an environment that requires as little moderation as possible. 

I'm not hating on anyone...(I know life gets busy, and there are things you'd rather do) but that's how things are gonna go from now on. It's become a hassle to pay attention to the forum and they don't like to be bothered. Chat threads require A LOT of attention because they move fast and let's be honest, will always require heavy moderation. 

It would make sense to assign a mod to that one thread imo, but I quite doubt that is ever gonna be an option.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 20, 2015)

If moderators didn't close threads down at the first or second rule violation instead of treating rule violations as a user-by-user basis, more people would be willing to report violating posts.
Just saying


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 20, 2015)

One reason was for not staying on topic. 

It instantly went from a confession (which may have offended some people) to bashing on the guy for his opinion, creating 'drama'. That same 'drama' transferred over to some recent threads, and that becomes an even greater problem to deal with. It's influence is a very big problem & we can see this in almost every thread that is or turned into "Why do you dislike opinion?" thread.

(Just my speculation, tho.)


----------



## TheArchiver (Apr 20, 2015)

When a thread at Weasyl becomes chaotic, the moderation team temporarily closes it, disciplines the problem users, deletes/edits the problem posts, enforces the rules, and reopens it. The general chat thread in their forum is still going strong. I've no clue where the laziness comes from here. The point of a forum is for discussion, but it seems as though this forum stifles it at times. 
Pity.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 20, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> One reason was for not staying on topic.
> 
> It instantly went from a confession (which may have offended some people) to bashing on the guy for his opinion, creating 'drama'. That same 'drama' transferred over to some recent threads, and that becomes an even greater problem to deal with. It's influence is a very big problem & we can see this in almost every thread that is or turned into "Why do you dislike opinion?" thread.
> 
> (Just my speculation, tho.)



Sliqq, we don't put up with a person making fun of a user for being raped by their fucking sibling. That's not ever appropriate or an opinion. 

You fool.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 20, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Sliqq, we don't put up with a person making fun of a user for being raped by their fucking sibling. That's not ever appropriate or an opinion.
> 
> You fool.



Uhhh... When was this? I must've slept on it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 20, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> Uhhh... When was this? I must've slept on it.



Facepalm.jpg. 

The reason the last thread got closed was because Brass did exactly what I just mentioned.


----------



## TheArchiver (Apr 20, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> The reason the last thread got closed was because Brass did exactly what I just mentioned.



Hrm...
To think I initially began to enjoy his company here. That is vile.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 20, 2015)

TheArchiver said:


> Hrm...
> To think I initially began to enjoy his company here. That is vile.



._. Can't even find the post.

See all the things I miss. "De' school struggle"


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 20, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> ._. Can't even find the post.
> 
> See all the things I miss. "De' school struggle"



Kalmor and Mentova wisely removed them. (Brass has been a problem ever since he joined actually. He used to harass Dirtypaws...I guess his rape joke just was the straw that broke the camel's back)


----------



## Astrium (Apr 20, 2015)

Did Brass get tempbanned or full-on permabanned?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 20, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Did Brass get tempbanned or full-on permabanned?



There is nothing permanent about him, not even his bans.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 20, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> One reason was for not staying on topic.



If a thread gets off topic, say "get back on topic please", don't lock the thread.
There are no "general discussion" threads here, is it really any surprise that people bring topics off-topic to have general discussions?



TheArchiver said:


> When a thread at Weasyl becomes chaotic, the moderation team temporarily closes it, disciplines the problem users, deletes/edits the problem posts, enforces the rules, and reopens it. The general chat thread in their forum is still going strong. I've no clue where the laziness comes from here. The point of a forum is for discussion, but it seems as though this forum stifles it at times.
> Pity.


This is one of the many reasons why I love Weasyl.



Butters Shikkon said:


> Sliqq, we don't put up with a person making fun of a user for being raped by their fucking sibling. That's not ever appropriate or an opinion.
> 
> You fool.


Why punish the entire thread for the actions of one user?



Butters Shikkon said:


> The reason the last thread got closed was because *Brass did* exactly what I just mentioned.


Bolding the important part.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 20, 2015)

*Wakes up and sees this thread*


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 20, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Why punish the entire thread for the actions of one user?



I didn't close the thread. (I'm not a forum god) I never even wanted the General Time Wasting Thread removed. It had a purpose and now that the forum's culture has changed its needed more than ever.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 20, 2015)

I guess Brass blew his trumpet too much.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 20, 2015)

Jesus Christ, Bio. :v


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 20, 2015)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Jesus Christ, Bio. :v



Yus? c:


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 20, 2015)

TheArchiver said:


> As I understand it, a while ago there was one. However there were strict rules put in place. One of which was mark all NSFW content which is understandable. However, BRN did not and no one reported it even though they noticed it. Corto got needlessly angry, chastised them and closed the thread down permanently. The moderation swore off another General chat since. I don't know the real specifics, but that's a summary of it.


that's the funny thing.


it was honestly far from a fuck up. It was ONE (read : one) true infraction of corto's bylaws. given, there were warnings for isolated incidents, but it really was an effective thread...

like it was very clear to the people who used the thread that if you put a toe out of line, even accidentally, the moderators WOULD feel the need to take action...there was definitely some level of that attitude, which, while fair to some extent, was also kinda proof that nobody really felt justified when it actually was closed down, because it felt like the whole time they were looking for a fucking reason to do it. it was like this huge "ha i GOT you" because of one porn tag.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 20, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I didn't close the thread. (I'm not a forum god) I never even wanted the General Time Wasting Thread removed. It had a purpose and now that the forum's culture has changed its needed more than ever.



I didn't say you did. :S




Evan of Phrygia said:


> that's the funny thing.
> 
> 
> it was honestly far from a fuck up. It was ONE (read : one) true infraction of corto's bylaws. given, there were warnings for isolated incidents, but it really was an effective thread...
> ...



I find it incredibly fucking stupid that the moderators are acting based on the spurred decision of a moderator who isn't even here anymore. Lol


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 20, 2015)

volk i do agree with you btw. when i've  observed situations of group teaching/instruction and a teacher does that for one or two misbehaving students, the whole class usually becomes antagonized towards those two people for one, and there's a lot of super negative emotions about both the system and the punished

a generally unhealthy cycle


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 20, 2015)

Ohhh boy, this is going to go on for a while isn't it?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 20, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Ohhh boy, this is going to go on for a while isn't it?


i'm still trying to figure out the joke...you'll have to excuse me, i haven't been outside much lately...


@volk I'm not 100% sure if that attitude was being applied towards the confessions thread

IN THEIR DEFENCE it was fully derailed. it was -not- a general chat and it evolved into that. HOWEVER, i do think it's possible we could stop and discuss the potential of considering a general chat revival...

i know there are definitely people opposed to that, but so long as certain rules are in place, people really will obey a system they respect...


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 20, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i'm still trying to figure out the joke...you'll have to excuse me, i haven't been outside much lately...



The joke is "I just got back, let me do the same things I did before"

Yes that is a warning, Bio. We don't need you out of here again.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 20, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> The joke is "I just got back, let me do the same things I did before"
> 
> Yes that is a warning, Bio. We don't need you out of here again.


what if EVERY SINGLE user started posting things that were all bannable offenses

that would be a hilarious dilemma; how do you ban an entire forum from itself?


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 20, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> The joke is "I just got back, let me do the same things I did before"
> 
> Yes that is a warning, Bio. We don't need you out of here again.



o//o
Sliqq, I'm flattered that you like my company here on the forum. But, really,


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 20, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> it was -not- a general chat and it evolved into that




Just a sign that people do need a general discussion thread. I don't know why people makes it so complicated.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 20, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i'm still trying to figure out the joke...you'll have to excuse me, i haven't been outside much lately...



This thread is going to go on and on all night, so I'm ordering icecream all night (like Spongebob and Patrick) to keep me occupied all night while reading. c:


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 20, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> what if EVERY SINGLE user started posting things that were all bannable offenses
> 
> that would be a hilarious dilemma; how do you ban an entire forum from itself?



FA used IMVU. It's super effective!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 20, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> what if EVERY SINGLE user started posting things that were all bannable offenses
> 
> that would be a hilarious dilemma; how do you ban an entire forum from itself?


The things wet dreams are made of. 


Biochemiphy said:


> o//o
> Sliqq, I'm flattered that you like my company here on the forum. But, really,



Volk, shantay you stay. Bio...sashay...away~


----------



## RTDragon (Apr 20, 2015)

Wow another general thread closed. I thought another one was never allowed after BRN and his cohorts turned the last into an NSFW thread linking porn? Considering these forums are supposed to be SFW.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 20, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> I'm not 100% sure if that attitude was being applied towards the confessions thread
> 
> IN THEIR DEFENCE it was fully derailed. it was -not- a general chat and it evolved into that. HOWEVER, i do think it's possible we could stop and discuss the potential of considering a general chat revival...
> 
> i know there are definitely people opposed to that, but so long as certain rules are in place, people really will obey a system they respect...



If threads continously get derailed, then tell people to get back on topic.
Give us a general chat thread.

General chat threads are being deleted *specifically because of a rule Corto made up when he was mad, while he was a moderator, despite no longer being on staff*
Fenrir's General Chat thread was closed because of this, there is *no* denying this, and it's backwards.



RTDragon said:


> Wow another general thread closed. I thought another one was never allowed after BRN and his cohorts turned the last into an NSFW thread linking porn? Considering these forums are supposed to be SFW.



So because BRN was a twat years ago, I will get warned and possibly infracted if I create a general chat thread
That's hilarious

*Thanks alot, BRN*
*throws shit at him from the back of the classroom*


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 20, 2015)

Oops, double post
Dont wanna get infracted.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 20, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> *specifically because of a rule Corto made up when he was mad, while he was a moderator, despite no longer being on staff*




Can you link/quote his statement?


----------



## TheArchiver (Apr 20, 2015)

If you find the thread, it should have been in large font.



Volkodav said:


> This is one of the many reasons why I love Weasyl.
> 
> 
> Why punish the entire thread for the actions of one user?



I hate to be constantly comparing Weasyl to this site, but Weasyl is truly the only forum in the fandom I personally accept, despite it's flaws. As for your question, no one knows. But the moderation here would like to use the excuse of "we warned you" as if that negates very shallow moderation methods. It does not matter what warnings were in place, but there are more constructive ways of handling those out of line i.e. discipline the problem users...which in the case of the Confessions thread (and the GTWT from what I've been told), that's exactly what took place.

Brass was banned. The posts were removed. What was then the point of locking the thread? The situation was aptly handled.

Now I largely didn't care for the confessions thread, but it had a lot left to offer for those that did. This is a common theme with the mods on this forum and I have no clue what the problem is.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 20, 2015)

RTDragon said:


> Wow another general thread closed. I thought another one was never allowed after BRN and his cohorts turned the last into an NSFW thread linking porn? Considering these forums are supposed to be SFW.



Let it gooo! Let it gooooo!
We need to get the mods on our side.


----------



## TheArchiver (Apr 20, 2015)

Personally, I'm stunned a mod has not locked this thread with a "last word snarky mod post" that is common when a thread sees its demise.



RTDragon said:


> Wow another general thread closed. I thought another one was never allowed after BRN and his cohorts turned the last into an NSFW thread linking porn? Considering these forums are supposed to be SFW.



The issue was that he did not tag it and no one reported it. The latter being what Corto was specifically upset with.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 20, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> Let it gooo! Let it gooooo!
> We need to get the mods on our side.



I ran this through the BS translator and it says:
Cower and fear the moderators to get on their good sides so they won't infract us for tiny things.


How about no



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Can you link/quote his statement?


I didn't see the post. If you read through, people are saying Corto got mad one day because BRN was posting porn and then said "no more general discussion threads"
And for some reason the mods still operate by this rule lol


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 20, 2015)

Then we should have a community effort towards self moderation. Problem is, with all mess that happened, *will they even allow it?*


----------



## TheArchiver (Apr 20, 2015)

I am under the assumption that Corto is no longer on staff? Actually, may I have a link to a sort of staff page?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 20, 2015)

RTDragon said:


> Wow another general thread closed. I thought another one was never allowed after BRN and* his cohorts*


 it was not a group effort, i know someone personally who felt like it was all their fault because he didn't stand up to said offender...it was isolated incidents, not some sort of team effort


> turned the last into an NSFW thread linking porn? Considering these forums are supposed to be SFW.


-one- untagged image. very little pornography linked to the thread. there was tagged porn here and there, but it was very rarely topical


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 20, 2015)

It's easier just to say who's still a mod. 

It's Ozieral (i know i misspelled it...srry), Kalmor, and Taralack. Mentova is the Admin. 

We had a ton more but after Chase took over, no mods were ever brought on to replace Renard, Corto, that other art mod whose name began with a "Z" and Jashwa.


----------



## TheArchiver (Apr 20, 2015)

Arshesnei was removed as well, I believe.
Chase's name revolts me...


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 20, 2015)

TheArchiver said:


> I am under the assumption that Corto is no longer on staff? Actually, may I have a link to a sort of staff page?



Corto hasn't been on staff for a long time. Years, even.
https://forums.furaffinity.net/showgroups.php


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 20, 2015)

TheArchiver said:


> Personally, I'm stunned a mod has not locked this thread with a "last word snarky mod post" that is common when a thread sees its demise.
> 
> 
> 
> The issue was that he did not tag it and no one reported it. The latter being what Corto was specifically upset with.



wow, i thought i was the only who thought that. their comments when they close a thread can be a bit on the snarky side...


----------



## Hewge (Apr 20, 2015)

Confessions thread is gone? Now where will I tell people that I like to suck dick in the McDonalds bathrooms?

What the _*FUCK*_, mods?!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 20, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> wow, i thought i was the only who thought that. their comments when they close a thread can be a bit on the snarky side...



There was a thread where Arshes basically spanked Jashwa for pulling that. It was quite satisfying.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 20, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> There was a thread where Arshes basically spanked Jashwa for pulling that. It was quite satisfying.



where was this?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 20, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Where was this?


Let's just leave the forum oldies to this one


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 20, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> where was this?



XD it's been over 3 years. Even I forget.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 20, 2015)

Hewge said:


> Confessions thread is gone? Now where will I tell people that I like to suck dick in the McDonalds bathrooms?
> 
> What the _*FUCK*_, mods?!



I thought I was the only one....



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Let's just leave the forum oldies to this one



I didn't post a lot back then because the majority of the staff team was overly hostile and snarky. Still an oldfag though, and didn't see this (and now you know why)


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 20, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> XD it's been over 3 years. Even I forget.



lol im still kinda a noob here, so i know nothing of the forum's past


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 20, 2015)

Hewge said:


> Confessions thread is gone? Now where will I tell people that I like to suck dick in the McDonalds bathrooms?
> 
> What the _*FUCK*_, mods?!


*HEY*

I'll have you know it was a Burger King!
Asshole...

edit: I can't even remember Jashwa being a mod. all I remember is disliking how he behaved as a mod.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 20, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> lol im still kinda a noob here, so i know nothing of the forum's past



I wish I was here sooner.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 20, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> lol im still kinda a noob here, so i know nothing of the forum's past



I *am* one of the official unofficial historical officials of faf...but I don't have the strength tonight to get into the Black Hole, Era of Wrath, and Rise of Chase. Not enough coffee.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 20, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I *am* one of the official unofficial historical officials of faf...but I don't have the strength tonight to get into the Black Hole, Era of Wrath, and Rise of Chase. Not enough coffee.


u nerd i was here an entire year prior to you, i could totally just be like "nah he ain't"

i won't because that would be very rude but NERD


----------



## Astrium (Apr 20, 2015)

So, n00b request, will someone give me a brief history of time FAF staff and moderation? I'd like to be able to know what the hell is going on here.

Actually, for that matter, how does one become FAF staff in the first place?

Finally, I want to claim some responsibility for what Brass said to Fen since I was the one that asked Fen for both the story about his brother and the story that led to Brass's comment.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 20, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> u nerd i was here an entire year prior to you, i could totally just be like "nah he ain't"
> 
> i won't because that would be very rude but NERD



;3 you were too engrossed in the time wasting threads though. That's your area of expertise, mine was the rant and raves.



Astrium said:


> So, n00b request, will someone give me a brief history of time FAF staff and moderation? I'd like to be able to know what the hell is going on here.
> 
> Actually, for that matter, how does one become FAF staff in the first place?
> 
> Finally, I want to claim some responsibility for what Brass said to Fen since I was the one that asked Fen for both the story about his brother and the story that led to Brass's comment.



Brass is the one who chose to be an ass though. No one has to ever say what he said. You didn't say "Hey, Brass make a rape joke like a fucking dumbass who can't socialize." 

Brass should be the only one to be responsible for his actions.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 20, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> ;3 you were too engrossed in the time wasting threads though. That's your area of expertise, mine was the rant and raves.


that didn't start until like mid-2012...

if you're then referring to forum games, that would be true for the first month or two, but after that i did involve myself in more than a few discussions


edit: i see you xaerun...my apology letter is in the mail, don't smite me...


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 20, 2015)

Xaerun is here!


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 20, 2015)

*kicks up feet* Folks 'round these parts are gettin _mi__ghty _upset over bein' asked to post some actual content instead of that glompin' and squeein' stuff teens are into these days.

...hm. It does lose a lot of its edge when I can't lock a thread off it.

EDIT: Not being familiar with the most recent problems around the confessions thread, I can't really offer much by way of an explanation. But you bring up a good point about R&R- you make threads about your confessions instead over there. Meaning it has to be more than a single line. Is it that much to ask that you devote a little bit of time to explaining an issue or its significance?



Evan of Phrygia said:


> i heard that the last man that he killed died


He's still dying to this very day. It's kind of like BuzzFeed, every moment is a new death.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 20, 2015)

i heard that the last man that he killed died


in regards to the whole topic, i don't entirely agree that it was unfair to lock confessions because at that point the thread was derailed and had gotten fully confrontational. i think if the idea of a thread is in dispute and not a unanimously desired idea, then it may be better to not create it since it's questionable as to how well it would actually be received. at the time the gtwt was somewhat fought for, so it's not too surprising that mods wanted it shut down.

all the same, the due process is a bit...hard to follow. that's my only real stress out of this. it's sometimes like trying to convince a parent whose reasoning is "i'm the mom", but i don't know.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 20, 2015)

Xaerun, I would argue with you...but you're too damn fine and fabulous. 

Walk your gay ass over to my profile page. :V


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 20, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i heard that the last man that he killed died
> 
> 
> in regards to the whole topic, i don't entirely agree that it was unfair to lock confessions because at that point the thread was derailed and had gotten fully confrontational. i think if the idea of a thread is in dispute and not a unanimously desired idea, then it may be better to not create it since it's questionable as to how well it would actually be received. at the time the gtwt was somewhat fought for, so it's not too surprising that mods wanted it shut down.
> ...



like i pointed out earlier, while the thread was confrontational at times, it wasn't like it never died down and apologies weren't shared with one another. There'd be arguments in the thread, but it only took a while for things to cool down and get back to normal.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 20, 2015)

Xaerun said:


> EDIT: Not being familiar with the most recent problems around the confessions thread, I can't really offer much by way of an explanation. But you bring up a good point about R&R- you make threads about your confessions instead over there. Meaning it has to be more than a single line. Is it that much to ask that you devote a little bit of time to explaining an issue or its significance?


fair, but sometimes it isn't even that at times. thread creation is spotlighting; you're essentially stating that whatever you are venting about has the justification to be the spawn of a topic. with the confessions thread there were times where you could just say something and get rid of it.

so for users who are more anxious about the kind of reception they get in an "everyone's looking" setting, versus a more selective audience and a stream that feels more like a group vent, there is one that caters to their paranoia better.

given, i don't disagree with you either. the danger is where the line is crossed into "throwing out words because i want to"; not necessarily a no-no, but these threads sometimes allow it to explode into total meaninglessness. 


> He's still dying to this very day. It's kind of like BuzzFeed, every moment is a new death.


i never expected someone to just epitomize my thoughts on buzzfeed without intending to...congratulations

@devilishly handsome: that is fair and true. even so, you can find chains that end up becoming potentially "derailments" because some of them aren't even based off of something that is a confessional topic. so it goes both ways; we do get back on track, but we do get off track. the question is, which is the concern?


@astrium, i think we're all just iron man.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 20, 2015)

The staff right now.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 21, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Xaerun, I would argue with you...but you're too damn fine and fabulous.
> 
> Walk your gay ass over to my profile page. :V



Xaerun is my boyfriend and has been for years, kurwa


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 21, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> fair, but sometimes it isn't even that at times. thread creation is spotlighting; you're essentially stating that whatever you are venting about has the justification to be the spawn of a topic. with the confessions thread there were times where you could just say something and get rid of it.
> 
> so for users who are more anxious about the kind of reception they get in an "everyone's looking" setting, versus a more selective audience and a stream that feels more like a group vent, there is one that caters to their paranoia better.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I can't really give you a firm answer right now, or even one that's based off current staff rumblings/site direction- with work commitments, closest I've been to idly chatting to someone who's still staff is HK, and we didn't talk much. Uh, I mean, we just fucked arou- I mean...
Shit.

I've found in my experience that "shoot the shit" threads tend to get cliquish, leading to tension, or alternate thread creation, or just ridiculous petty drama, like a particular incident the FAF comics thread had back in ancient history. Fortunately that one seems to stay on track now, though I admit I don't pop in much here to evaluate how things are running- that's in younger bucks' hands now. It's easier (and therefore more consistent) to blanket rule against them.



Astrium said:


> The staff right now.


I think of it more as:


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 21, 2015)

You guys are all so close together, it's just so cute. o//o
Like, whenever you have a debate you're always friendly about it and cool with each other and gentle, and always apologise if you said something that might have been hurtful. <3
I love this community c:


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 21, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Xaerun is my boyfriend and has been for years, kurwa



Maybe you don't know this...but I have a thing for guys. 

Taken guys. So I do just that~


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 21, 2015)

i think the fact that was actually a really fair and honest answer just makes me feel better

i was having a rough day/week/life and the fact that you just like fuckin acknowledged my point 

that shouldn't even be a big deal because it isn't but you literally just went like "yo i see what you mean here are my thoughts"

for some reason that makes me feel really good

i don't know. i don't have a response, that was it...you made my day for some reason


----------



## Astrium (Apr 21, 2015)

Xaerun said:


> I think of it more as:



He replied, ohshitbeafraidbeveryafraid.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 21, 2015)

Xaerun! 

You like using gifs too?!


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 21, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Maybe you don't know this...but I have a thing for guys.
> 
> Taken guys. So I do just that~



Homewrecking treyn-stantsiya shlyukha
*makes a slit throat motion* watch your back around my man Butters


we need Xaerun as moderator again


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 21, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Xaerun!
> 
> You like using gifs too?!



how the hell you even posting gifs? lol i get errors every time i do


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 21, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Homewrecking treyn-stantsiya shlyukha
> *makes a slit throat motion* watch your back around my man Butters
> 
> 
> we need Xaerun as moderator again



I like to think I'm the fire that forges a stronger metal. Cuz I'm so damn hot and I can make ya sweat~

Also: Yeah, I miss him too much. Plus, he was always so fair. (Andkindahotbutwhateverloldon'tjudgeme)


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 21, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> how the hell you even posting gifs? lol i get errors every time i do



You've got to UNTICK 'Retrieve remote file and reference locally'. <3

Now, my friend, have fun! >:33


----------



## Astrium (Apr 21, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> how the hell you even posting gifs? lol i get errors every time i do



BURN THE WITCH!


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 21, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> You've got to UNTICK 'Retrieve remote file and reference locally'. <3



thats so strange. in some threads i see that box and other threads i dont


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 21, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Xaerun!
> 
> You like using gifs too?!



As an ex-staff member I cannot confirm nor deny that.



Spoiler













			
				Evan of Phrygia said:
			
		

> i think the fact that was actually a really fair and honest answer just makes me feel better
> 
> i was having a rough day/week/life and the fact that you just like fuckin acknowledged my point
> 
> ...




S'good to hear. I personally have no real issue with junk threads, but it definitely gets hard to limit them to a particular thread, and it can be difficult to keep them inclusive and problem-free. Plus, though this is a bit of a shitty reason, the sheer speed at which those threads progress makes it super hard to actually keep up with in terms of moderation as well.




Volkodav said:


> Homewrecking treyn-stantsiya shlyukha
> *makes a slit throat motion* watch your back around my man Butters
> 
> 
> we need Xaerun as moderator again


You may be misremembering what kind of moderator I actually was, it was not the "cool mom"


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 21, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> thats so strange. in some threads i see that box and other threads i dont



Some sections of the forum don't allow images at all.
E.g - General discussion. :c


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 21, 2015)

Xaerun said:


> You may be misremembering what kind of moderator I actually was, it was not the "cool mom"



You were nice to me and that made you my fave mod


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 21, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> You were nice to me and that made you my fave mod








Gonna set a record as first Senior Member to be banned at this rate


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 21, 2015)

One day I'm gonna be a veteran member just like you guys. x3


----------



## Astrium (Apr 21, 2015)

Xaerun said:


> Gonna set a record as first Senior Member to be banned at this rate



Goddammit, literally just finished performing that musical Saturday and every time I try to get away from it, somebody sucks me back in.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 21, 2015)

Xaerun said:


> Gonna set a record as first Senior Member to be banned at this rate



 Oh dear! Nevermind...it will be GLORIOUS! 

Also, I think you kinda cleared up most things...see? This is why we need ya back.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 21, 2015)

Xaerun said:


>



pfft, she calls that an ass? >.>


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 21, 2015)

We just had an off-topic discussion for one thread and not one nude got posted. Nobody acted hostile, and nobody said anything inflammatory
Gosh
It's almost like we're adults and are able to handle things like this


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 21, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> We just had an off-topic discussion for one thread and not one nude got posted. Nobody acted hostile, and nobody said anything inflammatory
> Gosh
> I*t's almost like we're adults* and are able to handle things like this



Now that we're men! 
We can do anyyythhiiinngg ~


----------



## GamingGal (Apr 21, 2015)

I wasn't here long enough to get attached to the Confessions thread. I'm more of a lurker, anyways, so it wasn't much to me other than time killing fodder in the wee hours of the morning. I, also, don't know anything of why the first threads of it got closed, or why this one got closed. I heard a bit about it. All in all, I don't know of a single forum where there isn't a general chat thread, or something of that sort. Instead of calling it a confessions thread, why not a simple how was your day thread? Of course, have basic rules in place for it.

Would that be so bad? Asking members to chat only on specific topics, or to chat offsite, is weird.


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 21, 2015)

I have to agree. Only been here about a week or so, not enough time to get attached but I do miss reading through pages and pages  

What I did notice though was the two times drama happened it was taken care of by everyone in the thread and cooler heads did prevail. Yeah were there some questionable things said? Yes but within a page or two (real time ~30 mins) it was taken care of and people were being loving furs again.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 21, 2015)

Might just be me; but I actually enjoy checking in after a while and having lots more to see and post about - instead of how it's been for the past several months, and dropping in only to see that it's just a couple megathreads to have the only activity. If you could even call that _"Activity". _Eheh

I even find myself wanting to post more, as well as getting thread ideas to make. 
Which is nice, because I was pretty close to being so bored of the same old content in the same old thread, that I almost stopped coming here entirely.

It's no doubt there's much more activity spread throughout the whole forum since that thread closed, which would also only get better with time. But if another megathread were to be made to suck up all that activity again... 
Meh. The whinging babies that only posted shit in the confessions thread can have their bottle back, I guess. I'd probably just go back to being bored of this place, and eventually stop visiting altogether. 

Oh well! It is *just *a furry forum. ;]


----------



## Gator (Apr 21, 2015)

why even megathread?  maybe users could create their own chat threads (and possibly have a page limit imposed on them, ya know?)  of course, that might require a subforum and some work...  meh idk 

much as i like boosting activity/number of threads, i don't like further limiting how users are able to talk/interact, or what about.  i think there are enough restrictions as is without adding "no normal, unguided chat" to the list.  people come to a forum to hang out, get to know each other, and say what's on their minds.  sometimes rules will get broken, arguments will happen, whatever, but that's gonna happen anywhere and everywhere, and so-called drama will generally resolve itself.  you want happy users, don't treat 'em like babies.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 21, 2015)

Gator said:


> why even megathread?  maybe users could create their own chat threads (and possibly have a page limit imposed on them, ya know?)  of course, that might require a subforum and some work...  meh idk
> 
> much as i like boosting activity/number of threads, i don't like further limiting how users are able to talk/interact, or what about.  i think there are enough restrictions as is without adding "no normal, unguided chat" to the list.  people come to a forum to hang out, get to know each other, and say what's on their minds.  sometimes rules will get broken, arguments will happen, whatever, but that's gonna happen anywhere and everywhere, and so-called drama will generally resolve itself.  you want happy users, don't treat 'em like babies.



*Did you mean:* Twitter.com?


----------



## StormyChang (Apr 21, 2015)

Holy fucking christchex I came here to see what was going on and I get my eyes violated by a bunch of stupid irrelevant gifs... 
It's like people just can't be buggered to write out an actual response or thought.  Didn't a bunch of posts get deleted in another thread or a whole thread entirely recently because people were gif spamming?


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 21, 2015)

Shhhhh 
go sleep


----------



## Amiir (Apr 21, 2015)

What I get out of all this is that just because A FEW people don't like the idea of a general discussions thread, then, heaven forbid, NOBODY can have it! 
If you don't like it, ignore it, nobody is imposing it on you. But you are imposing on us that we cannot have this, which I find to be very selfish and despotic

How 'bout you just let us have a general discussions thread and be done with this once and for all. You really have no legitimate reason to not do it.


----------



## RTDragon (Apr 21, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Can you link/quote his statement?



Here is that post here. 

https://forums.furaffinity.net/thre...al-(READ-OP)?p=3049690&viewfull=1#post3049690



TheArchiver said:


> Personally, I'm stunned a mod has not locked this thread with a "last word snarky mod post" that is common when a thread sees its demise.
> 
> 
> The issue was that he did not tag it and no one reported it. The latter being what Corto was specifically upset with.



There's seems to be more to it than that from the link i posted.



Evan of Phrygia said:


> it was not a group effort, i know someone personally who felt like it was all their fault because he didn't stand up to said offender...it was isolated incidents, not some sort of team effort
> 
> -one- untagged image. very little pornography linked to the thread. there was tagged porn here and there, but it was very rarely topical



See link i've posted seems from what corto said there was a lot more than just one untagged image. As i said in my post why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 21, 2015)

I personally tend to take the Forums for granted and adjust to whatever changes are imposed by the current administration. So I will ask this much: what is the difference between a chat thread in a forum and a chat group of, say, Skype? Size of the userbase is one factor, but even then, it was mostly the same people participating in the thread. So, besides this factour and speed of reply (slower vs. quicker), what makes it different?


I recognise that I was very fond of it once, and also a huge fan of the GTWT's last iteration, but I grew increasingly less enamoured with the Confessions Thread the less I was able to follow the discussions, and when I started to visit the R&R threads again, I realised just what I had been missing: I once came to these forums to learn to debate, not just to chill out, and currently, something like a Skype group chat fills my needs for 'hanging out' with users much better than the forums themselves. Sure enough, everyone's experience is different and all that, and a forum is what its members make of it, but consider for one moment that such a behaviour also impoverishes the userbase and the forum's uses. We're almost losing some valuable members who just can't appreciate that sort of discussion, a kind of discussion that, let's face it, follows a very predictable pattern of escalating dirtyness and zanyness. It's fun, but it's tremendously repetitive. So, my advice is, give it time. The thread was closed ony a few days ago and we're still in a state of transition. Soon enough, we'll all find new uses for the forums and find new places for the old ones.


EDIT: Okay, I admit I especifically stopped coming to the forums when the GTWT was closed, but those were different times, and it worked as separate entity of its own, far away from the forums's much snarkier atmosphere.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 21, 2015)

Doesn't matter, it still isn't against the rules. It's allowed and we want it. It isn't written anywhere that we can't have a general discussion thread


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 21, 2015)

Amiir said:


> Doesn't matter, it still isn't against the rules. It's allowed and we want it. It isn't written anywhere that we can't have a general discussion thread


Hasn't the contrary been claimed many times, can you provide a link?


----------



## RTDragon (Apr 21, 2015)

Amiir said:


> Doesn't matter, it still isn't against the rules. It's allowed and we want it. It isn't written anywhere that we can't have a general discussion thread



But it really does'nt matter anymore since let's face it the latest general discussion thread was locked. And comparing GWTW and the recent locking of the general discussion seems to be clear there are problems keeping those threads alive before something like this happens.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 21, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Hasn't the contrary been claimed many times, can you provide a link?



A link to what, to somewhere that says that general discussion threads aren't allowed? I can't, because it isn't written anywhere, which only makes the presence of a general discussion thread more justified. Why did you even ask? I already said that in the post you just quoted...


----------



## Amiir (Apr 21, 2015)

RTDragon said:


> And comparing GWTW and the recent locking of the general discussion seems to be clear there are problems keeping those threads alive before something like this happens.



And what would those problems be?


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 21, 2015)

Hahaha
so we cant have a general discussion thread because that arrogant, power hungry, heavy handed mod got irrationally mad?
Talking about BRNs punishments publicly too... christ


----------



## Logan Who (Apr 21, 2015)

The most important thing I learnt in this thread:

Bio likes gifs. 
Maybe a bit too much.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Apr 21, 2015)

Where there is Biochemiphy, there is a potential seizure victim


----------



## StormyChang (Apr 21, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Shhhhh
> go sleep



..ok ;-; *goes to hibernate some more*


----------



## TheArchiver (Apr 21, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Hahaha
> so we cant have a general discussion thread because that arrogant, power hungry, heavy handed mod got irrationally mad?



Speaking of. I spoke with someone personally who claims to have been in that thread at the time. While I can no longer find the forum, (I feel it's been deleted by the hosting site), the regulars did in fact make another one which was dedicated to being a small group of furries shooting the breeze casually. Apparently, Corto made an account there merely to further chastise them for their slight offense.


----------



## Gator (Apr 21, 2015)

this place is such a laugh...


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 21, 2015)

Absolutely disgusting conduct.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 21, 2015)

RTDragon said:


> See link i've posted seems from what corto said there was a lot more than just one untagged image. As i said in my post why we can't have nice things.


There was one untagged image and one guy being stubborn in a discussion about nsfw things where tagging is apparent. Sure is worth knocking down the rest of the group.

Look, frankly it's the fact that BRN didn't get the message after a mod infraction. In fact, the fact that a mod was involved at all and Corto decided to just turn around and lock the thread after a situation that was ALREADY addressed is not impressive evidence at all. And trying to make Yago look bad by having some level of compassion / timidness and trying to just fix the problem the easy way (by reminding another user that they are accountable) is a little disappointing.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 21, 2015)

You all are supposed to be adults, so start acting like it!


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> You all are supposed to be adults, so start acting like it!


Aside from the gif war, there's been nothing inmature or uncivil in the thread so far, methinks. Or what are you refering to?


----------



## TheArchiver (Apr 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> You all are supposed to be adults, so start acting like it!



I apologize, but whose father do you think you are? 
You're a little late at trying to play mod.


----------



## Yago (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm a little tardy to the party, so I'm not exactly certain what the Confessions thread was or what happened to delete it, but from what I've read here, Corto's not a mod anymore and there's no explicit rule against general chat threads, and this is a thread asking for those again.

If someone could confirm all that, that'd be great. I'm not sure where to start.

But from what I can see the atmosphere around here has changed quite a bit, and it seems to be for the better.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 21, 2015)

Yago said:


> But from what I can see the atmosphere around here has changed quite a bit, and it seems to be for the better.


Had I not told you so? :3
Welcome back, Yago dear!

But pertaining your other question, according to Amiir there really isn't any. The mods have their reasons to oppose them, though. Xaerun in particular offered an explanation a few pages ago.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 21, 2015)

StormyChang said:


> ..ok ;-; *goes to hibernate some more*



No
you can stay i was jk


----------



## Gryphoneer (Apr 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> You all are supposed to be adults, so start acting like it!



bwahaha

Anyway, much noise about nothing in here.


----------



## hey look a train! (Apr 21, 2015)

i have no comment


----------



## StormyChang (Apr 21, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> No
> you can stay i was jk




I know 
but is chilly today.  might just 'hibernate' anyway. haha.  blankie world is so warm.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> You all are supposed to be adults, so start acting like it!



Rules are for wimps!


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 21, 2015)

Guys please stop it with the gif spam. I will be handing out warns/infracs from this point forward.

An official response is coming.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2015)

Alright guys, lemme explain why we don't do those kinds of threads here.

They always start out fine, but as time goes on nobody follows the rules anymore. We've had at least one other confession thread, and several (like, 3 or 4) general chat threads. They always go the same way. It becomes way too much of a hassle to moderate and we've given the forum multiple chances to have the threads, but we decided that we just can't do them anymore. The recent confessions thread was closed because it was basically a general chat thread and too much drama happened in it.

For the people confused as to why we don't allow a general chat thread on a forum, we have an entire forum dedicated to general discussion. If you wanna just chat about a random topic, you can absolutely make a thread about it. We've just found that just a random chat thread never, ever ends well, so we disallow them.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 21, 2015)

Mentova said:


> We've just found that just a random chat thread never, ever ends well, so we disallow them.


Mostly because the thread is so fast moving that people can slip in nsfw content and/or other content that breaks the rules under the radar, which is what I believe happened with the old threads (though I'm not terribly sure since I was still pretty new back then).


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2015)

Kalmor said:


> Mostly because the thread is so fast moving that people can slip in nsfw content and/or other content that breaks the rules under the radar, which is what I believe happened with the old threads (though I'm not terribly sure since I was still pretty new back then).



The one incident that everyone keeps talking about (also that was basically the straw that broke the camel's back, it wasn't the ONLY reason we closed it) wasn't because it slipped under the radar. Porn was posted and everyone knew it was against the rules, but they didn't want the thread closed. So they all decided as a group to not report the post or do anything about it. I ended up catching it cause I would read through it every now and then.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 21, 2015)

So there is no chance of another confessions thread?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> So there is no chance of another confessions thread?



For now, no. Maybe later on we may decide to allow another since we gave the general chat threads at least 3 or 4 chances.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 21, 2015)

Mentova said:


> The one incident that everyone keeps talking about (also that was basically the straw that broke the camel's back, it wasn't the ONLY reason we closed it) wasn't because it slipped under the radar. Porn was posted and everyone knew it was against the rules, but they didn't want the thread closed. So they all decided as a group to not report the post or do anything about it. I ended up catching it cause I would read through it every now and then.


What I find most funny about that is that they posted about not reporting _in the thread_... A thread which mods _totally can't skim through from time to time_. :V


----------



## Gator (Apr 21, 2015)

So what is the problem with letting users make their own temporary chat threads, as opposed to condensing it all to a single fast-moving megathread?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2015)

Gator said:


> So what is the problem with letting users make their own temporary chat threads, as opposed to condensing it all to a single fast-moving megathread?


I'm not sure what you mean by a temporary chat thread? Do you mind elaborating?


----------



## Gator (Apr 21, 2015)

Mentova said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by a temporary chat thread? Do you mind elaborating?



i just mean individual threads, which would probably die off after a few pages like most brief discussions (as opposed to being a single ongoing thread that lasts forever)


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 21, 2015)

Gator said:


> i just mean individual threads, which would probably die off after a few pages like most brief discussions (as opposed to being a single ongoing thread that lasts forever)


There would then be multiple threads that serve the same purpose, which are considered spam and everything but the original gets locked.

One will naturally get picked to be the "megathread" anyway, the one where the most (and most "interesting") discussion is going on, hence it gets more traffic and even more posts so it just pushes the problem on to a later date.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2015)

Gator said:


> i just mean individual threads, which would probably die off after a few pages like most brief discussions (as opposed to being a single ongoing thread that lasts forever)



Basically what raptros said. Most likely that would just end up with a ton of different threads that all serve the same purpose and most likely, they wouldn't simply die off after a few pages.

If you mean like a temporary thread to discuss a specific topic that might be on someone's mind, those are already ok, lol.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Apr 21, 2015)

Mentova said:


> The one incident that everyone keeps talking about (also that was basically the straw that broke the camel's back, it wasn't the ONLY reason we closed it) wasn't because it slipped under the radar. Porn was posted and everyone knew it was against the rules, but they didn't want the thread closed. So they all decided as a group to not report the post or do anything about it. I ended up catching it cause I would read through it every now and then.


Ok, that seems sensible enough.

So, where is that post again? It's information for a book I write. <.<


----------



## Gator (Apr 21, 2015)

naw, just things like "hey guys let's chat/what's everyone up to" and other sorta low-content stuff that's not really a full-on "discussion" or dedicated to a single topic.
most places i've seen that do this have a forum or subforum dedicated to chatting; people's chat threads come and go, some of them impose page count limits to keep them from getting too big.  i haven't seen any real trouble with chat threads like that, myself, but eh.. was just a thought


----------



## Astrium (Apr 21, 2015)

The mods have spoken. I may not agree with their decision, but I'll abide by it.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 21, 2015)

Astrium said:


> The mods have spoken. I may not agree with their decision, but I'll abide by it.



I don' wanna get banned, so same here! c:


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 21, 2015)

Gator said:


> naw, just things like "hey guys let's chat/what's everyone up to" and other sorta low-content stuff that's not really a full-on "discussion" or dedicated to a single topic.
> most places i've seen that do this have a forum or subforum dedicated to chatting; people's chat threads come and go, some of them impose page count limits to keep them from getting too big.  i haven't seen any real trouble with chat threads like that, myself, but eh.. was just a thought


There are easier systems like PMs and skype chats/groups which do this much better than a forum can.

There was an FAF skype group actually but I don't know if it's still running. I had to leave because being a mod of the very forum that the unofficial skype group comes from - a group that is for the most part unmoderated - isn't a good mix I found. XD


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 21, 2015)

Kalmor said:


> There was an FAF skype group actually but I don't know if it's still running. I had to leave because being a mod of the very forum that the unofficial skype group comes from - a group that is for the most part unmoderated - isn't a good mix I found. XD


It's still on and quite active, I drop in every now and then.


----------



## Gator (Apr 21, 2015)

i'll have to disagree on the skype/pm thing, as it doesn't work the same way and i find forums preferable unless i want to talk one-on-one with a single person, which i don't always want to do.  

it's hardly the end of the world, but i am still gonna find "no open chat" a silly rule for a forum.  :I  seems like a good way to have a constant off-topic/thread derailment issue.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2015)

Gator said:


> i'll have to disagree on the skype/pm thing, as it doesn't work the same way and i find forums preferable unless i want to talk one-on-one with a single person, which i don't always want to do.
> 
> it's hardly the end of the world, but i am still gonna find "no open chat" a silly rule for a forum.  :I  seems like a good way to have a constant off-topic/thread derailment issue.



We thought the same thing at one point. It ended poorly. D:

I guess different things just work for different groups. We tried it here and it, well, didn't work out.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 21, 2015)

Thank god you killed it. Now the forum clique will crawl back to their Teamspeak cave.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 21, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> Thank god you killed it. Now the forum clique will crawl back to their Teamspeak cave.



Cliques will always exist on FaF. Confession thread or no they'll be around.


----------



## Gator (Apr 21, 2015)

Mentova said:


> We thought the same thing at one point. It ended poorly. D:
> 
> I guess different things just work for different groups. We tried it here and it, well, didn't work out.



that is so sad mang


----------



## Yago (Apr 21, 2015)

Mentova said:


> The one incident that everyone keeps talking about (also that was basically the straw that broke the camel's back, it wasn't the ONLY reason we closed it) wasn't because it slipped under the radar. Porn was posted and everyone knew it was against the rules, but they didn't want the thread closed. So they all decided as a group to not report the post or do anything about it. I ended up catching it cause I would read through it every now and then.



I don't think that's a fair assessment of what happened, Mentova. We didn't decide as a group not to report the post because the thread would get closed. If we didn't report it, it would close. If we did report it, it would close, because, at the time, we had already quoted / discussed it and not immediately reported.

It'd be like getting a ticket for littering because a piece of paper blew out of your hand and you took too long to go pick it back up, despite chasing it around because it was windy. We were genuinely trying to make it right and fix it, without having to give someone an infraction for a minor accidental offense. 

You seemed to realize this, and then Corto came down like God and smote us all despite it having already been dealt with by an appropriate authority. 

I understand your reasoning for being against general chat threads, they are a nightmare to moderate, and can be quite problematic. I don't deny that. Yet, at the same time, that particular chat thread never went down in flames or got way out of hand. I'm sure there are many examples of problematic chat threads, but that wasn't one of them.

There was one accident that was over-punished. Even if there were other reasons it was closed, as you said, they weren't enough bad to merit such threads being banned forever, at least not to anyone but Corto. As evidenced by the actions of the other mods such as yourself at the time.

And there's drama on FAF all the time in various threads, though it's been awhile since I posted, so perhaps this has changed. I do understand that general chat threads attract more of these issues, they don't seem to increase that drama risk so much as to warrant them being banned forever.

From later posts in this thread, I believe you've reached a consensus that general chat threads won't be coming back, at least not particularly soon, and if that's the case, so be it. I don't have a problem respecting that. But I wanted to add my two cents.

EDIT:



Kalmor said:


> There are easier systems like PMs and skype chats/groups which do this much better than a forum can.
> 
> There was an FAF skype group actually but I don't know if it's still  running. I had to leave because being a mod of the very forum that the  unofficial skype group comes from - a group that is for the most part  unmoderated - isn't a good mix I found. XD




I'd actually like to say that such systems are pretty poor for general chat. Forums allow you to archive the information much easier. It can be accessed on different computers, as Skype saves only fairly recent logs in the cloud and has difficulties loading a significant quantity of chat when it has to pull from the cloud, and forums are much easier to read and format.

(I know I had one group chat that I was in that would get so many Skype messages in a day that Skype would crash if I attempted to check the history after not keeping up with it literally every day.)

Furthermore, Skype groups have problems with moderation, because the nature of someone having to start it means that there is no impartiality.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 21, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Cliques will always exist on FaF. Confession thread or no they'll be around.



I forgot to include "current".


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 21, 2015)

@Yago: I agree with the assesment on the GTWT's community being an unfair one. In my case, I wasn't informed on the issue, and barely found out about it when the thread was already closed.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 21, 2015)

Mentova said:


> Basically what raptros said. Most likely that would just end up with a ton of different threads that all serve the same purpose and most likely, they wouldn't simply die off after a few pages.
> 
> If you mean like a temporary thread to discuss a specific topic that might be on someone's mind, those are already ok, lol.


We mustnt waste threads in these hard times


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 21, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> Thank god you killed it. Now the forum clique will crawl back to their Teamspeak cave.



We do sexy things in our cave.

FYI, it's not a clique if anyone (with at least a hundred posts) is allowed to join.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 21, 2015)

(warning, i didn't organize my thoughts too well so it jumps around a bit)

I'm completely with Yago on the assessment of the situation (both GTWT and chat vs. forum), especially with the nature of archiving and the lack of a real time input...I used to use skype constantly, but I'm never on because my schedule is persistent. However, with a forum if I want to contact someone it's much easier to do so at any particular rate, and it's much less time consuming to simply drop a post and leave

There's this perspective that discussions threads drain the quantity of threads posted in the actual stream of content, and while there may be some truth to this, if we're really so concerned with what is potentially not actually content within the forums, I don't feel like abolishing a specific place for it would actually be a real solution...others have a problem with the reduction of content, and I realize that, but if your target audience is the "clique" that chills in a general thread, chances are they're there because they're not going to make a thread about something they didn't have any intention of in the first place. I know for me, that's the case. There's a lot on my mind that I'm not going to orchestrate into a thread because I feel even with elaboration it's not something I have the capacity of emotion to create. Either that, or it just makes me too anxious to even say anything.

Given, I understand that these threads do require some level of moderation, so for an expectation for such moderation to be realized, it puts a heavy weight on those involved, but there has to be some sort of leeway somehow. The stress of the last incident was that individual actions dictated a group punishment, and on top of that the whole criterion of reporting (as Yago says) would practically be a means of just proving irresponsibility anyways. 


In the end, it's just a simple conversation thread, and that's the problem. Something that inherently organic is in a public situation, thus requiring an expectation and moderation...not as if to say it's impossible to follow rules, but not everyone follows the conventional moral reasoning of strictly obeying a by-law set in place, and if there's no way to easily check for that, it becomes a dilemma. 

It's always so interesting to me how fueled the topic gets.

The one point I just do not agree with, above anything, is the idea that it drains content. That really, from my perspective, does not have a foot to stand on. However, I realize that moderation does not see that the same way.

Edit: Clique talk is always interesting to me, because it's almost seen as bad for culture circles to develop. Given, I think it can have a negative impact on a society if it becomes a point where inside jokes are injected into regular discussions, but the reality is that people flock to common minds inherently. It all really depends on what you call the difference between friend circles and cliques, and how they actually impact the overhead society.
Just keep in mind there are going to be people who inherently do not get along regardless of whether or not one belongs to a certain group of people.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 21, 2015)

Going back a bit in time, the GTWT and the R&R sections coexisted peacefully and were both pretty active at equal intervals, but that was also because they had almost completely different userbases (only a few users participated actively in both). And that might just be what's happening right now, a difference of userabase, a younger one who's not so keen on political debates and active discussions, but more on taking a break from the daily stress of school and that sort of stuff. That might account for why the megathread seems to 'draw content away' from actual discussions. Or not? Am I just speculating here? Maybe that's not even the main factour?

EDIT: 
Bottom-line: the thread wouldn't 'drain content' if the userbase had other interests for the forums, like R&R's old userbase. But that's just not the case now.
My opinion about this has been all over the place... I kinda, don't have a clear one at the moment?


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 21, 2015)

I think that if these general discussion threads are to work (which they can and should), a few things would need to happen. First, moderators need to give warnings before locking a thread. By "warnings" I mean locking, deleting offending posts, warning the respective users, and then saying "keep on topic" or whatever and unlock. After a handful of times if the thread continues to go south/after doing this like 2 times or how ever many chances, then say "I'm locking" and lock
The reason why nobody reports things that violate rules is because moderators currently dont do this, they just delete posts, yell at everyone, and then lock it.
There's no reason why someone would want to report a violating post in their good thread if they know there's a dhance a a mod will lock it on a first case or without warning and then punish everybody


----------



## TheArchiver (Apr 21, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> There's no reason why someone would want to report a violating post in their good thread if they know there's a dhance a a mod will lock it on a first case or without warning and then punish everybody



And I repeat a point brought up earlier. When this happens, what then is the point of deleting comments and editing them? I do not buy that its done to shield anything; sensitive newcomers lurking and seeing something offensive.


----------



## RTDragon (Apr 21, 2015)

Sadly considering we all forgot that this is a private form and with the rules the owner can do what ever he wants and considering usually most forums tend to have rules like this in different ways. And the fact minors come here to view threads it's really safe to say that things like this won't work. Unless there's a private boards section for 18+ and above but that will take a lot of work for a site like this. So it's usually better off for smaller forums.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 21, 2015)

RTDragon said:


> And the fact minors come here to view threads it's really safe to say that things like this won't work. Unless there's a private boards section for 18+ and above but that will take a lot of work for a site like this. So it's usually better off for smaller forums.



There's nothing stopping me from turning this thread into a discussion about sucking dick behind McDonalds
You know that, right

There's nothing stopping any thread from going south, that includes threads that have a specific topic, this isn't just isolated to generatl discussion threads


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I think that if these general discussion threads are to work (which they can and should), a few things would need to happen. First, moderators need to give warnings before locking a thread. By "warnings" I mean locking, deleting offending posts, warning the respective users, and then saying "keep on topic" or whatever and unlock. After a handful of times if the thread continues to go south/after doing this like 2 times or how ever many chances, then say "I'm locking" and lock
> The reason why nobody reports things that violate rules is because moderators currently dont do this, they just delete posts, yell at everyone, and then lock it.
> There's no reason why someone would want to report a violating post in their good thread if they know there's a dhance a a mod will lock it on a first case or without warning and then punish everybody



We did that a lot. Lots of posts in those general threads were deleted, a lot of in thread warnings were made, a lot of infractions, etc. It didn't stop. That's why we locked it.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 21, 2015)

Mentova said:


> We did that a lot. Lots of posts in those general threads were deleted, a lot of in thread warnings were made, a lot of infractions, etc. It didn't stop. That's why we locked it.



Sooo
This is the reason for locking all general discussion threads?
How many threads have you locked for these reasons that WEREN'T general discussion threads?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 21, 2015)

Kalmor said:


> What I find most funny about that is that they posted about not reporting _in the thread_... A thread which mods _totally can't skim through from time to time_. :V



Funnily enough, the mods did see it and didn't care for 2 weeks til Corto got back from vacation.  I'm not saying this as an argument for the chat threads...just pointing out that the thread was seen by every mod and they delayed the closing..._for some reason_. XD


----------



## Astrium (Apr 21, 2015)

Something tells me the bans are about to start flying...


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 21, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Something tells me the bans are about to start flying...



I think it's really sad that you believe that.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 21, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I think it's really sad that you believe that.



I know right? 

It's not like our mods are dicks, ya'll.

*[USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST]*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Sooo
> This is the reason for locking all general discussion threads?
> How many threads have you locked for these reasons that WEREN'T general discussion threads?



The thing is, general discussion threads always get fucked up. Always. Even if people pinky swear that it won't go to shit, it still does. Why would we allow a specific thread like that if we know for a fact it'll end up terrible?


----------



## Astrium (Apr 21, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I think it's really sad that you believe that.



I don't really. I was joking. I've been fake cowering in fear for 90% of this thread.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 21, 2015)

Mentova said:


> The thing is, general discussion threads always get fucked up. Always. Even if people pinky swear that it won't go to shit, it still does. Why would we allow a specific thread like that if we know for a fact it'll end up terrible?



Literally any thread on this forum can get fucked up. I can guarantee you that I can fuck up any thread on this forum in a matter of 10 minutes. Why would you punish the entire forum for the asinine behaviour of myself in a thread?
Like I said, people would be more willing to report fuckups if they knew they wouldn't have their fun shut down at every turn. Fun is shut down all the time here, you should know this by now Mentova, you've only been here one year less than I have.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 21, 2015)

This has become quite the controversial topic.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 21, 2015)

If it does turn out that we get a general discussion thread, it should be made by an admin, stickied, and have its own set of rules.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Literally any thread on this forum can get fucked up. I can guarantee you that I can fuck up any thread on this forum in a matter of 10 minutes. Why would you punish the entire forum for the asinine behaviour of myself in a thread?
> Like I said, people would be more willing to report fuckups if they knew they wouldn't have their fun shut down at every turn. Fun is shut down all the time here, you should know this by now Mentova, you've only been here one year less than I have.



Here, have a really dumb analogy:

So you know this dude. Everytime you let him borrow something, he brings it back all gross and broken and shit. Now, would you wanna let that guy borrow anything again? Probably not. But anyone you let borrow something could do the same thing you say! Well, you know for a fact that dude will fuck it up, so allowing him to borrow things anymore would be dumb.



MarkOfBane said:


> If it does turn out that we get a general  discussion thread, it should be made by an admin, stickied, and have its  own set of rules.



The originals were exactly like that. It didn't work.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 21, 2015)

Mentova said:


> Here, have a really dumb analogy:
> 
> So you know this dude. Everytime you let him borrow something, he brings it back all gross and broken and shit. Now, would you wanna let that guy borrow anything again? Probably not. But anyone you let borrow something could do the same thing you say! Well, you know for a fact that dude will fuck it up, so allowing him to borrow things anymore would be dumb.
> 
> ...



If Comrade Mentova says it, it must be right.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 21, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> If it does turn out that we get a general discussion thread, it should be made by an admin, stickied, and have its own set of rules.



I just don't understand why that even has to occur. Users should follow the rules of the forums, that's why they're there. If users in a general discussion thread are violating rules, then they should be dealt with individually, the thread shouldn't be locked down because of those people.
I would totally understand and support the pre-emptive locking of known hostile, inflammatory threads like debating religion, but just a thread where you shoot the shit? Really?
FAF is the only forum that I know of that does this. FAF mods will lock a general discussion thread immediately but will leave up a religion thread until people are ripping each others throats out.



Mentova said:


> Here, have a really dumb analogy:
> 
> So you know this dude. Everytime you let him borrow something, he brings it back all gross and broken and shit. Now, would you wanna let that guy borrow anything again? Probably not. But anyone you let borrow something could do the same thing you say! Well, you know for a fact that dude will fuck it up, so allowing him to borrow things anymore would be dumb.



A better analogy would be:
You like to lend out your pens in class. People are good with them and return them on time, don't break them, etc.
One guy in the class brings your pen back broken and just laughs it off
OOPS
SORRY
NOBODY CAN BORROW PENS ANYMORE CAUSE JIMMY KEEPS SHOVING EM UP HIS ASS

Apparently (now this is according to you) in every single class you're in there is 100% guaranteed at least one asshole who breaks a pen. Therefore you never hand out your pens to students again.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 22, 2015)

A problem occurs when users (or others on behalf of a user) refuse to acknowledge the slightest possibility they've done something wrong, and will kick and scream about that individual getting punished until the cows come home, possibly using it with some snark in a side discussion thread. A huge number of people that have previously been involved with the general chat threads would alternatively do something wrong, get an infraction, shrug and carry on... get banned, shrug, carry on...The environment was conductive to that. I can see the reasoning, is what I'm saying. Half the class shits on the walls every week, it's hard to be super enthused about continuing to host that class.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 22, 2015)

"A problem occurs when users (or others on behalf of a user) refuse to acknowledge the slightest possibility they've done something wrong, and will kick and scream about that individual getting punished until the cows come home"

I don't understand why this is a reason why we can't have a thread to talk about our day

Half the class "shits on the walls" all over the forum, it's not contained to one type of thread.

Just poke your head into a religion thread every once in a while.


----------



## Yago (Apr 22, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> "A problem occurs when users (or others on behalf of a user) refuse to acknowledge the slightest possibility they've done something wrong, and will kick and scream about that individual getting punished until the cows come home"
> 
> I don't understand why this is a reason why we can't have a thread to talk about our day
> 
> ...



Furthermore, it seems that even if there is a guaranteed chance that a general chat thread will explode into drama or a sea of infractions at some point, it takes awhile before it gets to that point, and it is often fairly quick to resolve, and relative to the number of posts in such threads, the density of drama there, versus the density of drama in all the other threads doesn't seem any higher. Actually considering how many posts were in the GTWT before its demise, and the number of derailed or nightmare threads I've seen otherwise...Actually, it seems much less problematic, provided it is monitored regularly so that the density of drama doesn't escalate.


----------



## Migoto Da (Apr 22, 2015)

As a former moderator of a rather sizeable forum a couple of years back, I do know how frustrating and challenging managing a general chat thread can be. It's always the most active part of a specific part of a forum, (And in most cases it's the most active thread of the bunch) but I feel at least something of the sort is necessary to prevent useless spam threads from flooding over everywhere. As many users have said previously before me, the Confessions thread sometimes did dive into the drama pile, but it always, always picked itself back up from the muck due to the fact that people in it self-moderated themselves and resumed normal function.

If you actually take a look at every time drama started in that thread, you'd see that in most cases, it wasn't a mod who defused the situation, but rather in the course of minutes, people either dropped the subject or acknowledged a problem, and went on their merry way.

When a moderation team has no hope or faith in their userbase to self-moderate and control the situations they create, it just enforces the mentality that moderators are simply there to crush any interaction that they deem is unnecessary or faulty. While moderators have the end all be all say of things in threads, it is oft times up to the general userbase to solve their quarrels with one another.

In my few years of experience of moderation, I feel as if having actual trust in at least some of the people in these threads to manage themselves and report posts would actually /ease/ your workload rather than you having to constantly baby threads and needlessly lock things, oft times with a snarky one off comment which sends waves of resentment down the way, which not only creates a dislike for the moderation team, but also distrust.

Obviously however, I do understand where the moderation team is coming from to some degree; however, never do I ever believe that permanently banning a method of discussion is ever the right answer to dealing with a problem created by certain individuals. Over time, these problem individuals rear their heads in these environments, and it is at that point when you use your discretion to actually shoot down the offenders, rather than make everyone suffer a punishment that isn't even in the rules.

Of course, nothing I say matters, for I hold no sway. However, I do hope you all may reconsider your positions on at least the confessions thread (a general chat thread on a forum of this size would be.. hard to manage, to say the least.) somewhere down the line, as it was a legitimate avenue of conversation, as well as giving people a reason to have idle things to talk about after a day at work or with boredom, etcetera.

That's about all I have here.

(P.S.: A forum and skype are two totally different things. Saying things like 'take it to skype' is a lazy and half-tossed answer that shouldn't even be considered. A forum is where information is stored and held and most importantly, shared with a large group of people that, over time, people can easily come back to. With Skype, information travels instantly, extremely quickly, and it does not hold anything permanently. Some people are restricted to phones, and some people just plain hate Skype. So please, before you bring up the non-existent elephant in the room, consider that Skype is not a practical medium for huge scale discussion.)


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 22, 2015)

Y'all bring up some very good points, but most of you miss something - a thing that migoto actually touched on - our size and our pretty small mod team for that size. You saw how long it took to get a reply to this thread. My first post in this thread was also the first time I had read it, and we were already 6 pages in after 12+ hours. We have permissions so that we can see who has read a thread right at the bottom of each page and I don't recall any other mods being on that list (except for Mentova in the "users browing this thread" section, he saw it the same time I did).

The general chat threads would just be (and have been) worse. This is partly due to ~some~ (definitely not all) peoples' unwillingness to report, for whatever reason. This isn't just my oberservation and interpretation of the incident with the last general talk thread, I've seen it outright said various times by people around the forum.

Of course we can get more staff, it's something I have brought up in discussion with other mods about an unrelated issue. Last I recall was that Neer was working on the mainside mod apps and hadn't ironed out the new process of forum mod application since the old system is outdated and has its problems, mostly due to forum and FA mainsite staff being much closer now than they have been across the years. We share a lot of communication channels for one thing. The mainsite app process is a lot more rigorous.

There ~may~ be a chance we'll allow it back in the future, but not in the short term. I'll try to see what's up with the forum mod applications stuff since it has been a while.


----------



## GamingGal (Apr 22, 2015)

Okay, I'm not wanting to butt my nose in since I'm new and all, but I want to say that if the staff cannot handle a general chat thread which, I know, is fast paced and can get out of hand, then there needs to be more staff. I'll be happy to see the forum mod applications up hopefully soon.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 22, 2015)

Have you guys come to an agreement yet? .w.
I'm running out of icecream </3


----------



## TheArchiver (Apr 22, 2015)

In response to Kalmor, I raise the question. Well two. First, what is the process/requirements for hiring a forum mod? And two, going out on a limb, remember when the art section had its own group of mods (Zydala, Arshes, Tiamat)? I know more forum sections can be added. Regardless of whether you want to do that or not, is it not possible to delegate a small group (3) of mods to handle the General Chat specifically be it official or unofficial? Preferably someone who would actually participate in it frequently. I feel that would at least start to mitigate the problem of too few mods. 

Just a small idea under the assumption that it hasn't been attempted.


----------



## StormyChang (Apr 22, 2015)

Kalmor said:


> Y'all bring up some very good points, but most of you miss something - a thing that migoto actually touched on - our size and our pretty small mod team for that size. You saw how long it took to get a reply to this thread. My first post in this thread was also the first time I had read it, and we were already 6 pages in after 12+ hours. We have permissions so that we can see who has read a thread right at the bottom of each page and I don't recall any other mods being on that list (except for Mentova in the "users browing this thread" section, he saw it the same time I did).
> 
> The general chat threads would just be (and have been) worse. This is partly due to ~some~ (definitely not all) peoples' unwillingness to report, for whatever reason. This isn't just my oberservation and interpretation of the incident with the last general talk thread, I've seen it outright said various times by people around the forum.
> 
> ...



But this is a problem right here. staff has ALWAYS been small for the site and i would assume the same for faf from what you've said.  it's like neer doesn't want to have a a staff any bigger than 5.  no offense, but what can 5 people do when a userbase is in the thousands?  either in a forum or on mainsite.  sites need staff.. and it's not like neer pays anybody.. so it shouldn't be that hard to put people into position, give them the rules, teach them how to use tools and go.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 22, 2015)

@ Kalmor: Extra admins aren't even needed. Sure, drama would pop up every now and then but then its users would settle shit down by themselves. If we didn't request the mods' intervention it's because it wasn't needed as we could solve the problem autonomously. We aren't some fucking babies so please stop treating us as such

I've been browsing the Confessions thread for 2 months and in all honesty I've never seen you there, even when there was drama. You talk about how much of an hassle it is to moderate it but I have never seen you partecipating to it. Or regularly at the very least, should I be mistaken. You may have had bad experiences with general discussion threads but they aren't all bad. Don't generalize. The Confessions thread was a decent place with decent people and its users would self regulate it. You just missed that one: if you looked at it again you'll see what I'm talking about.

Why do you insist on blocking a thread to everyone just because one or two people broke the rules? That's fucking stupid


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 22, 2015)

Fenrir made a confession
brass said something douchebaggy
users tore brass a new one and reported him
mods punish everyone
mkay


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 22, 2015)

TheArchiver said:


> In response to Kalmor, I raise the question. Well two. First, what is the process/requirements for hiring a forum mod? And two, going out on a limb, remember when the art section had its own group of mods (Zydala, Arshes, Tiamat)? I know more forum sections can be added. Regardless of whether you want to do that or not, is it not possible to delegate a small group (3) of mods to handle the General Chat specifically be it official or unofficial? Preferably someone who would actually participate in it frequently. I feel that would at least start to mitigate the problem of too few mods.
> 
> Just a small idea under the assumption that it hasn't been attempted.


My memory is sketchy but before I believe it was just apply with an account older than 3 months and say why you want to be a mod and staff checks over infraction/ban histories and such. No specific requirments. It's an alright system for a hobby site, not so much for a forum with a ton of active users and daily traffic. The hiring process was also ~completely~ seperate from the mainsite. That's a big security flaw since people were being hired to FA staff as forum mods and then gained acess to some mainsite admin resources (not permissions on the mainsite, no sensitive user or admin data either) on the forum, all without Neer's knowlage as far as I can tell...

The mainsite requirements are a lot more stringent. Must be 21 or older, not in college, must put in at least 10 hours working on tickets a week. This sort of system wouldn't work too well here. I'd personally like to see comprise between the two systems.

The sectional moderation thing you describe is what we actually do with mods when they're hired as trainees. They only have jurisdiction over that section and can only give warnings and infractions.



> @ Kalmor: Extra admins aren't even needed. Sure, drama would pop up every now and then but then its users would settle shit down by themselves. If we didn't request the mods' intervention it's because it wasn't needed as we could solve the problem autonomously. We aren't some fucking babies so please stop treating us as such
> 
> I've been browsing the Confessions thread for 2 months and in all honesty I've never seen you there, even when there was drama. You talk about how much of an hassle it is to moderate it but I have never seen you partecipating to it. Or regularly at the very least, should I be mistaken. You may have had bad experiences with general discussion threads but they aren't all bad. Don't generalize. The Confessions thread was a decent place with decent people and its users would self regulate it. You just missed that one: if you looked at it again you'll see what I'm talking about.
> 
> Why do you insist on blocking a thread to everyone just because one or two people broke the rules? That's fucking stupid



I personally only either lurked that thread, posted whenever I wanted to say something or post/take action against users when we had reports coming in. I don't need to be active and participate in every single thread to moderate them. No one has that much time or things to say.

Same with the general talk thread, in which we gave people 4 chances to make it work. It wasn't just "one or two people" either. Same with the first confessions thread and now the last one. We're not in a position to give y'all another chance just yet. We need more staff to put out little drama fires before they turn into an enormous blaze.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Apr 22, 2015)

You know, if it became a trend that threads with a bazilion posts moving along with three new posts every ten minutes get cluttered with porn, users agree to keep it hush-hush and mods can't notice it through the sheer unwieldiness of those threads, it's only common sense to forbid this kind of thread.


----------



## RTDragon (Apr 22, 2015)

Amiir said:


> I've been browsing the Confessions thread for 2 months and in all honesty I've never seen you there, even when there was drama. You talk about how much of an hassle it is to moderate it but I have never seen you partecipating to it. Or regularly at the very least, should I be mistaken. You may have had bad experiences with general discussion threads but they aren't all bad. Don't generalize. The Confessions thread was a decent place with decent people and its users would self regulate it. You just missed that one: if you looked at it again you'll see what I'm talking about.
> 
> Why do you insist on blocking a thread to everyone just because one or two people broke the rules? That's fucking stupid



Actually in this case considering that lately the forums have a sence of no boundaries and look where that got us Amir. Porn threads, cetain topics that really should'nt be discussed in general public, crossing the moral event horizon with offensive commentary. Even the rants and raves in turning into this. I am so far glad at least the general threads don't have a serious discussion section considering how people would handle that.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 22, 2015)

Make me the admin of the confession thread. Satiate my lust for power over the furries






Gryphoneer said:


> You know, if it became a trend that threads with a bazilion posts moving along with three new posts every ten minutes get cluttered with porn, users agree to keep it hush-hush and mods can't notice it through the sheer unwieldiness of those threads, it's only common sense to forbid this kind of thread.


Im breaking up with you


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 22, 2015)

RTDragon said:


> Actually in this case considering that lately the forums have a sence of no boundaries and look where that got us Amir. Porn threads, cetain topics that really should'nt be discussed in general public, crossing the moral event horizon with offensive commentary. Even the rants and raves in turning into this. I am so far glad at least the general threads don't have a serious discussion section considering how people would handle that.



Tbh, I forgot these forums even had mods anymore. Other than damage control for mainsite shit, I don't see mods around unless they're talking inside of the comics thread.


----------



## Wax (Apr 22, 2015)

Mentova said:


> Even if people pinky swear that it won't go to shit, it still does. Why would we allow a specific thread like that if we know for a fact it'll end up terrible?


Basically this. I don't know if any of you guys remember, but some major shit has gone down on that thread since its inception. I think the last major one I remember (bearing in mind I haven't logged in for a _while_) is about a year ago some guy admitted to comitting bestiality or something like that... and I'm sure there's been tons of stuff before that.

I guess the whole Brass thing was just the last straw for the mods?


----------



## Amiir (Apr 22, 2015)

Kalmor said:


> I personally only either lurked that thread, posted whenever I wanted to say something or post/take action against users when we had reports coming in. I don't need to be active and participate in every single thread to moderate them. No one has that much time or things to say.
> 
> Same with the general talk thread, in which we gave people 4 chances to make it work. It wasn't just "one or two people" either. Same with the first confessions thread and now the last one. We're not in a position to give y'all another chance just yet. We need more staff to put out little drama fires before they turn into an enormous blaze.



The fact that you didn't spend nearly as much time in it does not put you in a position to judge the Confessions thread as you don't really know how things worked there. To you it's as bad as any other general discussion thread you had to work with. You can't say that, because you basically lack personal experience on that specific thread. If you spent just a little more time on the Confessions thread you would realize that it's actually always only one or two people to cause drama and how it's its very users to put out the ''drama fires''. Every time drama started, we would talk it out collectively and fix the issue autonomously. Your intervention isn't even needed.

It seems to me that you rather shut the entire thread down because you're too lazy to moderate it. If you don't want to do it there is somebody else that can take care of it, but it's absolutely not true that such a thread can't be moderated. 
You lament the fact that there aren't enough moderators. TheArchiver has a wonderful solution to that: hire new moderators specifically for that one thread, preferably the regulars, and everyone's happy.

It still irritates me how you believe we're not capable of self-regulating the thread to the point that you feel the need to have more moderators, whereas they're completely unnecessary. But I'm just a peasant normal user, I have the responsibility of a child. You moderators instead, you are the grown people here, not me, tsk tsk. Yeah. How foolish of me to think otherwise.
Such an irritating consideration you have of us

@ RTDragon: Porn threads eh? The other thread you all brought up was, but not the Confessions thread. The only times porn links were shared there they were promptly removed

Edit: @ RTDragon: Besides, I remember Brass being the only person in the entire thread to openly and heavily insult another user. It's unfair to have the entire thread closed down because of one single toxic element


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 22, 2015)

Wax said:


> I think the last major one I remember (bearing in mind I haven't logged in for a _while_) is about a year ago some guy admitted to comitting bestiality or something like that...



Meanwhile we have a thread open about a furry who committed bestiality


----------



## RTDragon (Apr 22, 2015)

Wax said:


> Basically this. I don't know if any of you guys remember, but some major shit has gone down on that thread since its inception. I think the last major one I remember (bearing in mind I haven't logged in for a _while_) is about a year ago some guy admitted to comitting bestiality or something like that... and I'm sure there's been tons of stuff before that.
> 
> I guess the whole Brass thing was just the last straw for the mods?



Oh wow i remember reading that post about it. Considering usually the confession threads those kind of TMI confessions out of the woodwork. And if i recall there was a certain illegal discussion on the rants and raves a few years ago that wind up getting the thread deleted and the user banned.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 22, 2015)

Just wanna say something about the "there's Skype for that" thing that keeps getting brought up.

This is great for the users who have tons of friends here and tons of people to chat with, but COMPLETELY isolates/excludes the people who don't have many friends/Skype contacts from here. Having a base for what admittedly turned into idle chat (not saying there's anything wrong with HAVING a general discussion thread in my opinion, just that it's against the rules currently) with people they don't have to come up to and ask PERSONALLY for their Skype info was great for people who were terrified at the thought of approaching another user and asking them for their Skype details.

Just wanted to say that's it's very easy for many people to suggest this, but please don't suggest this =(


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 22, 2015)

Amiir said:


> The fact that you didn't spend nearly as much time in it does not put you in a position to judge the Confessions thread as you don't really know how things worked there. To you it's as bad as any other general discussion thread you had to work with. You can't say that, because you basically lack personal experience on that specific thread. If you spent just a little more time on the Confessions thread you would realize that it's actually always only one or two people to cause drama and how it's its very users to put out the ''drama fires''. Every time drama started, we would talk it out collectively and fix the issue autonomously. Your intervention isn't even needed.
> 
> It seems to me that you rather shut the entire thread down because you're too lazy to moderate it. If you don't want to do it there is somebody else that can take care of it, but it's absolutely not true that such a thread can't be moderated.
> You lament the fact that there aren't enough moderators. TheArchiver has a wonderful solution to that: hire new moderators specifically for that one thread, preferably the regulars, and everyone's happy.


I said I lurked there. Just because I don't post often doesn't mean I don't look at it.

Also if/when do hire mods, it's generally considered bad practice if you just hire regulars _regardless of anything else_. If they're clean and willing to do a good job then fine, but whether or not someone is a regular/popufur shouldn't matter.



> It still irritates me how you believe we're not capable of self-regulating the thread to the point that you feel the need to have more moderators, whereas they're completely unnecessary. But I'm just a peasant normal user, I have the responsibility of a child. You moderators instead, you are the grown people here, not me, tsk tsk. Yeah. How foolish of me to think otherwise.
> Such an irritating consideration you have of us


Unless you want page after page of pointless bickering about whether or not what someone said is a fine thing to say - because that will happen if it was left self moderated - and the topic drifts waaaaaay out of its intended purpose and becomes a cesspit of drama and vitriol then that's your prerogative. It's just not a good way of handling things in my view.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 22, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> not saying there's anything wrong with HAVING a general discussion thread in my opinion, *just that it's against the rules* currently



Can you show me a rule that explicitly says that general discussion threads are prohibited?


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 22, 2015)

Amiir said:


> Can you show me a rule that explicitly says that general discussion threads are prohibited?


https://forums.furaffinity.net/announcement.php?a=1



> (Don't) Spam. This includes (but is not limited to) the pointless revival of old topics (whether the "thread revival" is relevant or not is ultimately left to the staff's discretion, use common sense), destructive thread derailment, double/triple posting, pointless posts (such as "inb4lock"), posting advertisements (except where allowed, such as the Black Market), posting only image macros, *general chat threads* (use IRC instead), creating threads solely to parody other topics, etc.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 22, 2015)

Amiir said:


> Can you show me a rule that explicitly says that general discussion threads are prohibited?



No, but the mods are saying it's not allowed so there's nothing really that we can do.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 22, 2015)

Kalmor said:


> I said I lurked there. Just because I don't post often doesn't mean I don't look at it.
> 
> Also if/when do hire mods, it's generally considered bad practice if you just hire regulars _regardless of anything else_. If they're clean and willing to do a good job then fine, but whether or not someone is a regular/popufur shouldn't matter.
> 
> ...



So you did look at it... Then it's strange that I never saw you in the ''There are currently X users browsing this threa'' thingie only up until very recently. I don't believe you, but if you say so...

With regulars I meant people who regularly browse the Confessions thread. Popularity has nothing to do with it

It may not be a good way of handling things in your view but to the users of the Confessions it was. We're touching the topic topic again. It is very true that the Confessions thread got waaaaaay out of topic, I must give you this. This is why we need a General Discussion thread so that we can talk of whatever we want and chill out as we did in the Confessions, only that this time there won't be a specific topic to which we have to conform


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 22, 2015)

Oops
I can't use the FA IRC, Pinkuh banned me years ago ):


----------



## RTDragon (Apr 22, 2015)

Amiir said:


> So you did look at it... Then it's strange that I never saw you in the ''There are currently X users browsing this threa'' thingie only up until very recently. I don't believe you, but if you say so...
> 
> With regulars I meant people who regularly browse the Confessions thread. Popularity has nothing to do with it
> 
> It may not be a good way of handling things in your view but to the users of the Confessions it was. We're touching the topic topic again. It is very true that the Confessions thread got waaaaaay out of topic, I must give you this. This is why we need a General Discussion thread so that we can talk of whatever we want and chill out as we did in the Confessions, only that this time there won't be a specific topic to which we have to conform



Amiir stop it and just give up once the mods say something within their reason there's nothing no one can do about it. It's their forms their rules that we have to follow.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 22, 2015)

RTDragon said:


> Amiir stop it and just give up once the mods say something within their reason there's nothing no one can do about it. It's their forms their rules that we have to follow.


We're allowed to question the things that go on around here.


----------



## RTDragon (Apr 22, 2015)

Even so that really does'nt change anything considering who we are now questioning.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 22, 2015)

RTDragon said:


> Even so that really does'nt change anything considering who we are now questioning.



What do you mean by that?


----------



## Amiir (Apr 22, 2015)

Kalmor said:


> https://forums.furaffinity.net/announcement.php?a=1



Interesting. If it was written in the rules then why didn't you post it  sooner? We did bring up the fact that we weren't seeing a rule against  that stuff since the beginning of this thread and yet you post this only  now. It's suspicious: you could have well edited them in all this time  without making the revisement official. Or maybe I'm just terribly wrong and being paranoid. This could also be a possibility, true, true...
Furthermore, there have been  general discussion threads even after 28/01/2014. The Confessions thread  derailed from its inital topic and became one of those. It became so big  that I really doubt it went unnoticed. If it was written in the rules  then why didn't you close it sooner? You waited one year and three  months to do that. Why? That's very strange and suspicious.

Also, how are general chat threads considered spamming???

@ RTDragon: LOL! Who are you to tell me to ''stop it and just give up''? Hahahaha I do as I please, you don't tell me what to do. I do as I please within the limits of the law, of course, and until now I didn't break a single rule


----------



## RTDragon (Apr 22, 2015)

Amiir said:


> Interesting. If it was written in the rules then why didn't you post it  sooner? We did bring up the fact that we weren't seeing a rule against  that stuff since the beginning of this thread and yet you post this only  now. It's suspicious: you could have well edited them in all this time  without making the revisement official. Or maybe I'm just terribly wrong and being paranoid. This could also be a possibility, true, true...
> Furthermore, there have been  general discussion threads even after 28/01/2014. The Confessions thread  derailed from its inital topic and became one of those. It became so big  that I really doubt it went unnoticed. If it was written in the rules  then why didn't you close it sooner? You waited one year and three  months to do that. Why? That's very strange and suspicious.
> 
> Also, how are general chat threads considered spamming???
> ...



One reason they're on top of the main forums which is pretty noticiable considering there's a link to it. TBH i am surprised for someone who is upset that the confession thread was down still does'nt get it. Despite the evidence that several people posted as to why. You can do as you please even though you really need to know when to give up and find your own answers to this.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 22, 2015)

Amiir said:


> Interesting. If it was written in the rules then why didn't you post it  sooner? We did bring up the fact that we weren't seeing a rule against  that stuff since the beginning of this thread and yet you post this only  now. *It's suspicious: you could have well edited them in all this time  without making the revisement official.* Or maybe I'm just terribly wrong and being paranoid. This could also be a possibility, true, true...
> Furthermore, there have been  general discussion threads even after 28/01/2014. The Confessions thread  derailed from its inital topic and became one of those. It became so big  that I really doubt it went unnoticed. If it was written in the rules  then why didn't you close it sooner? You waited one year and three  months to do that. Why? That's very strange and suspicious.
> 
> Also, how are general chat threads considered spamming???



That claim is a bit preposterous because even general users would be able to see the "last edited by X at Y date and time".  The only thing that I can say on the matter is that we can't track down every post in the megathreads and we've come to reply on the responsibility of the users to do the right thing. Unfortunately, you get some that take advantage of it and "shitpost". Cleaning up the threads? Sure, we can always do that (I've nuked a few posts in some mega threads for being offensive in nature). After awhile if you have a handful of people continuously take advantage of it, then it ruins it for the rest of the users. Unfortunately, it gets closed. You don't have to like what happens to it. Hell, you can kick and scream and accuse us of being Hitler if you think that'll make you feel better, but that's the way the cookie crumbles. 


As for the last question with a little bit of assumption would be....low content topics like "My mom confiscated my furry porn, halp".


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 22, 2015)

Amiir said:


> Interesting. If it was written in the rules then why didn't you post it  sooner? We did bring up the fact that we weren't seeing a rule against  that stuff since the beginning of this thread and yet you post this only  now. It's suspicious: you could have well edited them in all this time  without making the revisement official. Or maybe I'm just terribly wrong and being paranoid. This could also be a possibility, true, true...
> Furthermore, there have been  general discussion threads even after 28/01/2014. The Confessions thread  derailed from its inital topic and became one of those. It became so big  that I really doubt it went unnoticed. If it was written in the rules  then why didn't you close it sooner? You waited one year and three  months to do that. Why? That's very strange and suspicious.
> 
> Also, how are general chat threads considered spamming???
> ...


Originally it was a forum games rule (which is where the general chat threads took place for whatever reason - not counting towards post counts?) - https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/105101-General-conversation-threads . The final edit by corto was at:



> Last edited by Corto_; 23-09-12 at __03:36 AM__._



Corto was the one that did the original rule condensing and revising (finished in the early hours of 2013-06-03 (for me) according to the thread about it in the mod forums), so he took the opportunity to add it to the more general forum rules then.

As to why it's classed as spam, I wasn't on the team when the decision was made so I don't have the slightest clue, though I guess~ it was because a lot of the replies were short one liners or something to that effect.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 22, 2015)

Ozriel said:


> That claim is a bit preposterous because even general users would be able to see the "last edited by X at Y date and time". The only thing that I can say on the matter is that we can't track down every post in the megathreads and we've come to reply on the responsibility of the users to do the right thing. Unfortunately, you get some that take advantage of it and "shitpost". Cleaning up the treads? Sure, we can always do that (I've nuked a few posts in some mega threads for being offensive in nature). After awhile if you have a handful of people continuously take advantage of it, then it ruins it for the rest of the users. Unfortunately, it gets closed. You don't have to like what happens to it, but that's the way the cookie crumbles.
> 
> 
> As for the last question with a little bit of assumption would be....low content topics like "My mom confiscated my furry porn, halp".



Alright: Kalmor, mods, I exaggerated there a bit on the rule editing thing, I admit. In the unlikely case somebody did, don't take it too seriously, it's an habit for me to be very distrustful of strangers, which is normal IMO.

I understand that monitoring and regulating a thread of that size can be a lot of work, but it's not unfeasible. As I mentioned, there are people who regularly browse the Confessions, so you could hire them as moderators on that one particular thread. _Specifically_, for that thread. 

I think a General Discussion thread would be great also for that reason: low content topics. People love talking about that stuff anyways, especially after a day of work and stress it's nice to talk about stupid shit, without having to necessarily conform to a specific topic. It's a great way to just chill out and not having to be bothered with anything else.
In the end, isn't it better to have all low content topics condensed into one thread rather than having multiple ''shit topics'' spread all over the forums? A General Discussion thread would prevent many low content threads from being created, effectively reducing spam


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 22, 2015)

Amiir said:


> I understand that monitoring and regulating a thread of that size can be a lot of work, but it's not unfeasible. As I mentioned, there are people who regularly browse the Confessions, so you could hire them as moderators on that one particular thread. _Specifically_, for that thread.



If not mods, have users self-police it. I wouldn't be against it at all if a few users volunteered to browse through and report the "junk" posts. 



> I think a General Discussion thread would be great also for that reason: low content topics. People love talking about that stuff anyways, especially after a day of work and stress it's nice to talk about stupid shit, without having to necessarily conform to a specific topic. It's a great way to just chill out and not having to be bothered with anything else.
> In the end, isn't it better to have all low content topics condensed into one thread rather than having multiple ''shit topics'' spread all over the forums? A General Discussion thread would prevent many low content threads from being created, effectively reducing spam



I agree and I am not against Mega threads either. For starters, it helps manage low content threads. However, if a mod isn't on at the time then it is left to the users to police it and report posts. We see said reports, it gets nuked, user reprimanded, etc. And it helps ALOT when people do. We may miss something.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 22, 2015)

Ozriel said:


> If not mods, have users self-police it. I wouldn't be against it at all if a few users volunteered to browse through and report the "junk" posts.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree and I am not against Mega threads either. For starters, it helps manage low content threads. However, if a mod isn't on at the time then it is left to the users to police it and report posts,. We see said reports, it gets nuked, user reprimanded, etc.



Fucking great news! I like it!

Edit: So, if we were to finally have a General Discussion thread, could you please make a list of clear points we have to follow for this thing to work out? A list of rules pretty much


----------



## Yago (Apr 22, 2015)

Ozriel said:


> If not mods, have users self-police it. I wouldn't be against it at all if a few users volunteered to browse through and report the "junk" posts.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree and I am not against Mega threads either. For starters, it helps manage low content threads. However, if a mod isn't on at the time then it is left to the users to police it and report posts. We see said reports, it gets nuked, user reprimanded, etc. And it helps ALOT when people do. We may miss something.



No promises, but I'd probably be willing to report all the posts. I mean, provided I am interested with the thread and keep up with it. I read literally every single post in all of the GTWT's, after all.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 22, 2015)

Reports are what people should('ve) been doing in the first place. XDDD


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 22, 2015)

Amiir said:


> Fucking great news! I like it!
> 
> Edit: So, if we were to finally have a General Discussion thread, could you please make a list of clear points we have to follow for this thing to work out? A list of rules pretty much



A list of rules in the OP like in the FAF comic thread would work. Doesn't need to be too fancy, but something along the lines that take from the current rules, as well as the OP adding in their own.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 22, 2015)

Ozriel said:


> A list of rules in the OP like in the FAF comic thread would work. Doesn't need to be too fancy, but something along the lines that take from the current rules, as well as the OP adding in their own.


I did a bit more digging and this was done with both the second of the confessions threads and the old general chat ones.

Original confessions - https://forums.furaffinity.net/thre...fessions-thread?highlight=general+chat+thread
2nd confessions - https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1260175-Confessions-thread
4th general chat thread - https://forums.furaffinity.net/thre...Regal-(READ-OP)?highlight=general+chat+thread (which does actually include a rule that you have to report stuff and it was made clear that it was the last chance)


----------



## Amiir (Apr 22, 2015)

Ozriel said:


> A list of rules in the OP like in the FAF comic thread would work. Doesn't need to be too fancy, but something along the lines that take from the current rules, as well as the OP adding in their own.



So this means we can actually make a General Discussion thread??? I know the question may sound stupid but I want to make sure I ain't seeing wrong


----------



## Astrium (Apr 22, 2015)

So if we do get another chance with a "self-moderated" thread, I'd like to apply for the Convo Gestapo.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 22, 2015)

Amiir said:


> So this means we can actually make a General Discussion thread??? I know the question may sound stupid but I want to make sure I ain't seeing wrong


It's still banned and any change to that is Mentova's (or Neer's/Chase's but they have enough on their plate right now to deal with something like this) decision.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 22, 2015)

Kalmor said:


> It's still banned and any change to that is Mentova's (or Neer's/Chase's but they have enough on their plate right now to deal with something like this) decision.



I take it there isn't much more to add then. What was there to be said was said. 

I'm awaiting Mentova's final verdict on the matter. What're we gonna do, Mentova?


----------



## Astrium (Apr 22, 2015)

Does anyone else find it a little ironic that the "we can't make a general chat thread because drama" thread is becoming a little dramatic?


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 22, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Does anyone else find it a little ironic that the "we can't make a general chat thread because drama" thread is becoming a little dramatic?



i find it ironic that a thread about the closed confession thread is getting as much attention as when the confession thread was open


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2015)

I just want the damn thread opened again!


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 22, 2015)

im the thread captain
youre all my bitches now


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 22, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> im the thread captain
> youre all my bitches now



but i dont wanna be your bitch  *pouts*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2015)

That's fine. You're quite a smart man, I wonder why you didn't end up a mod by now.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 22, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> but i dont wanna be your bitch  *pouts*



Welp, more for me.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 22, 2015)

you already broke my first rule:
no complaining

mods, arrest this man
put him in the dungeon, ill deal with him later


anybody else got something to say?




Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That's fine. You're quite a smart man, I wonder why you didn't end up a mod by now.


I used to be a bit of a troublemaker, years ago. i wouldnt have the capacity to deal with the stress of being a mod though, no way


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 22, 2015)

Kalmor said:


> There are easier systems like PMs and skype chats/groups which do this much better than a forum can.
> 
> There was an FAF skype group actually but I don't know if it's still running. I had to leave because being a mod of the very forum that the unofficial skype group comes from - a group that is for the most part unmoderated - isn't a good mix I found. XD



If you're talking about Falaffel/Kea/Whatever he goes by now's group, (that's the one I remember you saying something about leaving a while back) that's not really an FAF group anymore. A good number of the people in there, last I was in there, don't post here anymore, and when a certain member of the group got in a mood, his friends would help him target me if he had a dissenting opinion to whatever I had just said. It wasn't fun.



Kalmor said:


> I said I lurked there. Just because I don't post often doesn't mean I don't look at it.
> 
> Also if/when do hire mods, it's generally considered bad practice if you just hire regulars _regardless of anything else_. If they're clean and willing to do a good job then fine, but whether or not someone is a regular/popufur shouldn't matter.



What I've been hearing, throughout this thread, is that FAF is a little understaffed and it's becoming hard to moderate such a large community.

If you guys have forum staff applications again soon, I'll send in my application.


Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That's fine. You're quite a smart man, I wonder why you didn't end up a mod by now.



Clayton as a mod would just be fantastic. I'd love it. It's alright that you don't wanna do it, though. You're still my favorite uncle.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 22, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> Clayton as a mod would just be fantastic. I'd love it. It's alright that you don't wanna do it, though. You're still my favorite uncle.



If we made people mods just because we wanted to fuck em, Fallowfox would have been one 2 years ago.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2015)

People I would nominate as a mod

1. Clayton
2. Jack Arclight
3. Garth
4. RedSavage
5. Fallowfox
6. Butters


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 22, 2015)

I would also suggest Yago if he decided to stick around. 

He's experienced with the general chat thread and has proven himself quite reasonable.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I would also suggest Yago if he decided to stick around.
> 
> He's experienced with the general chat thread and has proven himself quite reasonable.



Oh yes... He came out of nowhere but have proven enough with a single post. Yes yes..


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh yes... He came out of nowhere but have proven enough with a single post. Yes yes..



He's an oldfag though. XD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> *Oldfag*



So we can use this term now? 


You butters is an old*Fag*


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> So we can use this term now?
> 
> 
> You butters is an old*Fag*



I guess. It seems to not mean something dickish online.


----------



## RTDragon (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm not sure of this considering usually when they handle modships here it's usually on the main site when they announce it in the fender journals.


----------



## Yago (Apr 22, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I would also suggest Yago if he decided to stick around.
> 
> He's experienced with the general chat thread and has proven himself quite reasonable.



Thanks for the vote of confidence. Hard to believe it's been over three years since I first joined FA.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh yes... He came out of nowhere but have proven enough with a single post. Yes yes..



Eh, sometimes I surface from the depths of the internet.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> People I would nominate as a mod
> 
> 1. Clayton
> 2. Jack Arclight
> ...



I like this list, except Butters is on the bottom (He belongs on top) and I'm not on it.



Butters Shikkon said:


> If we made people mods just because we wanted to fuck em, Fallowfox would have been one 2 years ago.



Don't sell yourself short! You are definitely in the running for mod, and not just for the aforementioned reason!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 22, 2015)

Oh Eggie~ That made my day. 

That means a lot that you respect me.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> People I would nominate as a mod
> 
> 1. Clayton
> 2. Jack Arclight
> ...



I haven't seen Fallow around here in quite a while.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2015)

It's not in hierarchy. These are the people who knows how to reason with things and have abundance of common sense (which sadly... a lot of people lack)



MarkOfBane said:


> I haven't seen Fallow around here in quite a while.



Nor do I..

But he still a force to be reckoned with


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Apr 22, 2015)

I wonder what'll happen to this thread, it's gone past the 10 page mark


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Nor do I..
> 
> But he still a force to be reckoned with



It's a fair point MarkofBane made. Fallow's likely too busy with university work/studies. He's pretty into that, I hear.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 22, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> I haven't seen Fallow around here in quite a while.




I'd nominate MarkofBane and Astrium.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 22, 2015)

Soo... this thread is about becoming a mod now? c:


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 22, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Soo... this thread is about becoming a mod now? c:



a mod nomination thread  i nominate me..for reasons..


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 22, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> a mod nomination thread  i nominate me..for reasons..



Heheh, I like ya so you've got my vote. c:


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 22, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Soo... this thread is about becoming a mod now? c:



I think somewhere along the line, this train of thought occurred:

1. Let us start a new general conversation thread!
2. Yeah, other forums let us do that!
3. You guys always screw it up.
4. Well, _you_ guys always punish us for the actions of a few.
5. Nobody reported the dumb meanieheads.
6. That's because either way the thread would have gotten locked.
7. We're understaffed and megathreads are very hard to moderate, especially if no one reports things.
8. You're right-- you _are_ understaffed. How about we remedy that?
9. I volunteer as tribute!

There you go, the abridged history of this thread.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 22, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> I think somewhere along the line, this train of thought occurred:
> 
> 1. Let us start a new general conversation thread!
> 2. Yeah, other forums let us do that!
> ...



Thank ya <3
Saves me a lot of reading


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 22, 2015)

Commie Bat said:


> Yeah we don't need a mod voting thread. Leave it to the applications whenever (if ever) in the future.



Exactly. That's why I said in my first post on this thread:


Eggdodger said:


> If you guys have forum staff applications again soon, I'll send in my application.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 23, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I'd nominate MarkofBane and Astrium.



Pfffffffffffffft, I'd be a terrible mod (thanks though  <3)!  Not to mention I haven't the time to be a moderator.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2015)

It reeks of Clique here!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 23, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It reeks of Clique here!



Does it? My nose must be broken.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 23, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> Pfffffffffffffft, I'd be a terrible mod (thanks though  <3)!  Not to mention I haven't the time to be a moderator.



I think you'd be fantastic if you had the chance/time,you've got a level head and you're rather nice/understandable and you don't jump to conclusions or anything.
Everyone's gotta start somewhere.
Don't be so hard on yourself. <3


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 23, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Heheh, I like ya so you've got my vote. c:



Thats one!


----------



## Astrium (Apr 23, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I'd nominate MarkofBane and Astrium.



I've been here for two weeks. This seems like a bad idea...


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 23, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I've been here for two weeks. This seems like a bad idea...



You seem like you'd be a good mod. c:


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 23, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I've been here for two weeks. This seems like a bad idea...



You're a newbie here but Forums aren't new to you in general.
I've been a moderator on quite a few sites,but honestly I don't think I'd be able to handle being a moderator here.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 23, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> You're a newbie here but Forums aren't new to you in general.
> I've been a moderator on quite a few sites,but honestly I don't think I'd be able to handle being a moderator here.



I already told you in PM how my last forum experience turned out. XD


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 23, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I already told you in PM how my last forum experience turned out. XD



Hey come on that was different xD;
That entire topic on that forum was bound to fail and pull out all bad in people no matter
how funny some of the stuff got.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 23, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I already told you in PM how my last forum experience turned out. XD



OOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooohhh

Tell me pls!


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 23, 2015)

Commie Bat said:


> Yeah we don't need a mod voting thread.  Leave it to the applications whenever (if ever) in the future.


Yeah this. XD Speculate all you want but in the end it's a staff decision. Mentova will be talking to the senior staff soon(tm) about it (regarding requirements, etc).


----------



## Amiir (Apr 23, 2015)

Kalmor said:


> Mentova will be talking to the senior staff soon(tm) about it (regarding requirements, etc).



Let's hope he'll tell us what's gonna happen soon enough... *nail biting intensifies*


----------



## Migoto Da (Apr 23, 2015)

Just be careful that moderators don't get picked due to their popularity, and rather due to how well you think they'd do their job.
On my old forum, we had a /huge/ bias issue where friends overlooked friend's posts even when they clearly broke the rules. Don't really want that on a forum this big, ahahaha


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 23, 2015)

Quantity versus quality is going to be something discussed until the end of time.

While there is nothing necessarily wrong in chatting with people, it basically dilutes the total content of the forums.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 23, 2015)

i think we were just joking about users being moderators
i would assume that whoever creates the general discussion thread would be the one in charge


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 23, 2015)

I think the only solution is a gay off :V


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 23, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I think the only solution is a gay off :V



ill challenge any of you sluts to a gay-off


----------



## Wax (Apr 23, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Meanwhile we have a thread open about a furry who committed bestiality


It should be deleted then. It was also listed in the _rules _of the Confession thread not to admit to illegal shit. It probably should have gone down that after the whole bestiality fiasco, the thread was closed - it's just been given lots of chances to remain open


----------



## TheArchiver (Apr 23, 2015)

Migoto Da said:


> Just be careful that moderators don't get picked due to their popularity, and rather due to how well you think they'd do their job.
> On my old forum, we had a /huge/ bias issue where friends overlooked friend's posts even when they clearly broke the rules. Don't really want that on a forum this big, ahahaha



Then it's a good thing that...
Nevermind, you all know what I'm going to say.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 23, 2015)

Migoto Da said:


> Just be careful that moderators don't get picked due to their popularity, and rather due to how well you think they'd do their job.
> On my old forum, we had a /huge/ bias issue where friends overlooked friend's posts even when they clearly broke the rules. Don't really want that on a forum this big, ahahaha



Not the case here. I was infracted for making a parody thread a while back, and I honestly deserved it, even if it was amusing. I'm assuming it's the same for others-- not being given any slack just for being pals with someone in the upper channels. Objectivity makes for good leadership, but that's so hard to come by in a typical human being.


----------



## Carta (Apr 24, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I didn't see the post. If you read through, people are saying Corto got mad one day because BRN was posting porn and then said "no more general discussion threads"
> And for some reason the mods still operate by this rule lol



A decision was made at Staff level that General Chat threads weren't allowed because a) that's not the point of a forum. Go use the chatroom and b) it's impossible to moderate, too many posts and too many users. Would need a dedicated mod to be online all the time just to keep an eye on it.

This was years ago, but the way I remember (I've no idea if those discussions are saved anywhere still) I actually argued for the idea of a chat thread because I thought it was funny (and my entire stay as staff here can be described as "lets see how much I can ruin FAF before being kicked out"). So of those two reasons not to have it, the first was forgotten and we put a strict rule ("ALL OTHER RULES APPLY, REPORT ANY AND ALL RULE BREAKING") so we wouldn't need to have someone looking over all the time. 

Of course this being the forum it is, the rules were broken all the time. I think I recall at least 3 different General Chat threads? Every time it would become a pit for shit breaking the rules, from insults to NSFW pictures. Every time people would not report it (and I don't mean "miss it", I mean make posts like "omg someone should report this" and "haha the mods are fags and will never see this lol down with the system"). So after enough tries we just gave up and forbade them again. Like HK said



Mentova said:


> For the people confused as to why we don't allow a general chat thread on a forum, we have an entire forum dedicated to general discussion. If you wanna just chat about a random topic, you can absolutely make a thread about it. We've just found that just a random chat thread never, ever ends well, so we disallow them.



It's not that "general chat threads" were always allowed and I singlehandedly killed them. General chat threads were never allowed (they are, by definition, shitposting and spam. No subject or topic to hold them together). We tried them as an experiment, and the experiment blew up and gave us all radiation poisoning. 




Volkodav said:


> Hahaha
> so we cant have a general discussion thread because that arrogant, power hungry, heavy handed mod got irrationally mad?



<3

Hope that clears out any lingering doubts.

That's it for what happened years ago. I've no idea what you people are talking about, I just visited the forums because I couldn't let this go unsaid:



Xaerun said:


> Blah blah blah I'm terrible



GO SUCK A LEMON.


----------



## Luki (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm still waiting on the boost in "productive" threads [whatever that is] you guys have been talking about, now that it's been closed.

So far the only change has been that the forum's become more boring.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 24, 2015)

Carta said:


> a) that's not the point of a forum. Go use the chatroom and b) it's impossible to moderate, too many posts and too many users.


It's a fucking miracle that this forum has survived so long without completely imploding because literally both of these things happen on a daily basis here.



Carta said:


> This was years ago, but the way I remember (I've no idea if those discussions are saved anywhere still) I actually argued for the idea of a chat thread because I thought it was funny (and my entire stay as staff here can be described as "lets see how much I can ruin FAF before being kicked out").


It's funny because you wound up ruining it for the rest of us for years to come. Very funny, haha, I love the joke



Carta said:


> Of course this being the forum it is, the rules were broken all the time.


This is not exclusive to nor more commonly done in a general chat thread than it is anywhere else on the forum.



Carta said:


> from insults to NSFW pictures.


It's a good thing that general chat threads aren't allowed then because this no longer happens.



Carta said:


> It's not that "general chat threads" were always allowed and I singlehandedly killed them. General chat threads were never allowed (they are, by definition, shitposting and spam. No subject or topic to hold them together)


They actually aren't, though, lol


----------



## Carta (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm not going to create a cascade of quotes, so just quickie:

1- Of course rules are broken, otherwise there'd be no need for rules or staff. Doesn't mean there's a need to keep a thread that specifically makes the job of moderating nigh impossible. "People still die, let's close the hospitals and hand everyone a bunch of grenades". 

2- Yes, rule breaking happened more on the chat threads simply because of volume. You have a much higher number of posts, in much quicker succession. It's not rocket surgery: More posts, in a harder to moderate environment, means more rule breaking. And it somehow made people less willing to report the infractors (even though that was literally the one and only rule that would have kept them going) which was a plus. 

3- Decision to stop the threads wasn't made by me. The many attempts to revive the threads were partly me (because, again, I found them amusing), but I didn't one day say "oi let's ruin this for everyone" and kill it. Those decisions were always made by more than one staff member, usually with admin involved (though I can't remember the specifics because this was like 3 years ago and even then it wasn't nearly the most important part of my day). I dunno what kind of pull you think I ever had here, but I was never an admin, or even particularly liked/connected as a mod (not being a part of the fandom nor friends with anyone inside or outside staff here, never in charge of important stuff or "promoteable"). Seems you think I singlehandedly ran things behind the scenes because I hate users, and that an entirely unrelated staff keeps my personal unwritten rules in place years after I left because, I dunno, they're scared maybe I'd curse them or something, all of which is ridiculous.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 24, 2015)

Carta said:


> 3- Decision to stop the threads wasn't made by me. The many attempts to revive the threads were partly me (because, again, I found them amusing), but I didn't one day say "oi let's ruin this for everyone" and kill it. Those decisions were always made by more than one staff member, usually with admin involved (though I can't remember the specifics because this was like 3 years ago and even then it wasn't nearly the most important part of my day). I dunno what kind of pull you think I ever had here, but I was never an admin, or even particularly liked/connected as a mod (not being a part of the fandom nor friends with anyone inside or outside staff here, never in charge of important stuff or "promoteable"). Seems you think I singlehandedly ran things behind the scenes because I hate users, and that an entirely unrelated staff keeps my personal unwritten rules in place years after I left because, I dunno, they're scared maybe I'd curse them or something, all of which is ridiculous.



:3 Corto-sama, I think we all knew you were just doing what an Admin ok'ed. (I'm guessing Arshes but what's it matter now anyway? XD) 

Also, missssssed you~ (I've changed my look and name a bit. It's butterflygoddess)


----------



## Yago (Apr 24, 2015)

I hope that a General chat thread gets allowed and that a moderator position opens up. I wanted to apply for a moderator position forever ago, but then life happened and I felt it best I leave FAF.

But the dust has settled and I'm back.

Nice to see you again, Corto.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 25, 2015)

Carta said:


> I'm not going to create a cascade of quotes, so just quickie:
> 
> 1- Of course rules are broken, otherwise there'd be no need for rules or staff. Doesn't mean there's a need to keep a thread that specifically makes the job of moderating nigh impossible. "People still die, let's close the hospitals and hand everyone a bunch of grenades".
> 
> ...



Hey babe, great to see you again!

Hey, if I come back, you should too! We had a great love-love relationship. I would say love/hate, but we both know that ain't true.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 25, 2015)

dont speak to him xaerun
i decide who you speak to and when you speak
go back to the bedroom


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 25, 2015)

Xaerun said:


> Hey babe, great to see you again!
> 
> Hey, if I come back, you should too! We had a great love-love relationship. I would say love/hate, but we both know that ain't true.



AWWWWW~  <3


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 25, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> dont speak to him xaerun
> i decide who you speak to and when you speak
> go back to the bedroom



That's abusive. I'm getting the belt.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 25, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> That's abusive. I'm getting the belt.



i dare you to get the belt


----------



## Corto (Apr 25, 2015)

Xaerun said:


> Hey babe, great to see you again!
> 
> Hey, if I come back, you should too! We had a great love-love relationship. I would say love/hate, but we both know that ain't true.




Oh fuck right off, it's been what, two years? And not a single word from you. It's been the happiest time of my life.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 25, 2015)

Time for popcorn!  :V?


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 25, 2015)

Corto said:


> Oh fuck right off, it's been what, two years? And not a single word from you. It's been the happiest time of my life.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 25, 2015)

Corto and Xaerun is my new OTP.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Apr 25, 2015)

Now, now...play nice kiddies


----------



## RedSavage (Apr 25, 2015)

My opinions have previously been made vocal about this, but I want to point out what's quite ridiculous about this whole argument. 



The whole basis for the argument _for_ the chat-threads is the fact that _apparently creating a new, topic oriented thread is too much of a grand effort, one that ruins any sense of "casual" browsing of FAF._ That, inexplicably, the act of clicking "Create new thread" and LITERALLY typing the same thing out as you would have in the Confessions thread is some sort of mystic, high-effort style of  posting that is reserved only for the most spr-srs of posters. And said srs-srs posters apparently come across as this whenever they try to bring up this point: 







This really is a ridiculous way of looking at it. Most of the conversations -in- the Confessions Thread were worthy of their own topic. A typical confessions post might go like this: 

"I don't like the news anymore. They're hardly accurate and they seem to make up shit simply for the sake of viewers, and they never focus on any important issues."

Or

"I actually think Dane cook is a good comedian. He makes people laugh, which is the whole point of a comedian, even if some people thing he does it in a dumb way."


The amount of time and effort spent into making these two innocuous statements into a thread is minimal at best. Click "New Thread" and reword to:

"I don't like the news anymore. They're hardly accurate and they seem to make up shit simply for the sake of viewers, and they never focus on any important issues. Has anyone else noticed this?"

And

"I actually think Dane Cook is a good comedian. He makes people laugh, which is the whole point of a comedian, even if some people thing he does it in a dumb way. How is this different from simply not liking one comedian over another? Why do you think Dane Cook is particularly hated? I feel like yadda yadda and so on--"

Everyone is acting like creating a new thread is some buried, dragon guarded secret that only the strongest of warriors can achieve without getting their guts spilled, and it's simply not true. You can make casual threads. You can casually comment in those threads. It's not that much to ask. 

"But, but, _we want_ a chat thread, and we were doing just fine! Can't help that ONE person ruined it! If only we had better mods to moderate the thread"

And what about the other thirty or so times drama kicked up? Like. In any other section of the forum, would literally be thread-lock levels of drama (if a subject of moderation is REALLY something you want to bring up.) But because, hey, it's the mega-thread, we'll let it slide. We'll wait a few pages and then we'll infrac and clean it up. 

Yet, at the end of the day, I suppose I'm apathetic. It's obvious that _I do not hold the majority opinion_ on this. What's funny is that this is the infamous Old Style FAF type of communication you people are wanting to bring back, despite giving me a bit of hell for being a reminiscent hasbeen. :V MiniRants/MiniRaves, and the numerous other times these things have been locked down. So honestly, if they did open another chat thread, I probably wouldn't bitch as much as I would, at the very least, try to put actual content in the thread as well as the rest of the forum. 

I would like to point out, however, that since the closing of the Confessions Thread, there has been seemingly a boost in forum activity in terms of thread and user interaction. So, stick that in your pipe and smoke it. It's been a week without the thread and not a single person has rage quit the forums yet. 
--------------------------


Also holy-batman. Corto? Xaerun? What year is it???


----------



## Corto (Apr 25, 2015)

Xaerun said:


> *image*




Ugh. Either way, hadn't you died in some pony convention, smothered under a pile of awkward neckbearded and sexually deprived men? I remember celebrating when I was told.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 25, 2015)

Yep, it's popcorn time.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 25, 2015)

No red
cause any of those examples would be shut down here
Sometimes you want to talk about something casually without getting into a topic about it


----------



## RedSavage (Apr 25, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> No red
> cause any of those examples would be shut down here
> Sometimes you want to talk about something casually without getting into a topic about it



Shhhhhhhh shhhh shh shsh
It's okay Clay
It doesn't hurt to to focus conversation on a topic
We're doing it right now in fact! 

And plus, neither of those examples would get locked. You're imagining things again. If the mods let the shitfest of a Confessions thread go for so long, then there's no reason they would close those down. There's a topic and a question. That's plenty of content for a thread, admittedly minimal at best.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 25, 2015)

Im going to figbt you, red


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 25, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Im going to figbt you, red



Step 1: Record it
Step 2: Sell it on the internet
Step 3: Profit


----------



## RedSavage (Apr 25, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Im going to figbt you, red



fite me
Meet me after school behind the bleachers
1v1 me you nerd


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 25, 2015)

Under the bleachers more like it

Worrrll staÃ r


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 25, 2015)

I just read through a thread about a thread where I was the big cause that made it close.
God damn why is it still a fucking issue?


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 25, 2015)

You didnt make it close


----------



## RedSavage (Apr 25, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I just read through a thread about a thread where I was the big cause that made it close.
> God damn why is it still a fucking issue?



How many times do we have to say it wasnt because of you? You can believe that if you like, if you just feel like agonizing over it, but no one here thinks that, and even the mods said it wasnt because of you. So you know. Chill.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 25, 2015)

Corto said:


> Ugh. Either way, hadn't you died in some pony convention, smothered under a pile of awkward neckbearded and sexually deprived men? I remember celebrating when I was told.


Die I did, yes. It was dark and cold in the place I went to after. Luckily The mantle of "The Xaerun" has been taken up by another, as per typical comic book rules. I'm posting this from inside a giant cake I've had shipped to you, gonna burst out in just a thong, carrying Bad Dragon's entire range. It'll be just like our honeymoon!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 25, 2015)

Oh, now _that _sounds like fun.


----------



## Corto (Apr 26, 2015)

Ugh. Not that. Not again. Twice was enough. I don't even know how you pay for the tickets from Australia.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 26, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> "I actually think Dane cook is a good comedian. He makes people laugh, which is the whole point of a comedian, even if some people thing he does it in a dumb way."



There is no curse in elvish, entish or the tongues of man for this betrayal.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 26, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> My opinions have previously been made vocal about this, but I want to point out what's quite ridiculous about this whole argument.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Debating Red, gonna get my ass handed to me, but here I go.

I'll agree with you to an extent that people do dump some things that deserve to be full topics into geneal discussion threads. On the other hand, I tend to dump a lot of shit that doesn't need a full topic into a general discussion thread. I feel like there shouldn't have to be an entirely new thread for me to share a one-off humorous anecdote about something that happened to me over the weekend. Maybe if it were something I needed advice on, perhaps, but not a self-contained story.  It's no good closing the general discussion thread if it ends up flooding the forums with short-lived threads that get one or two replies. Really I suppose it boils down to people knowing when to start a new discussion and when to leave a one-off comment.

As for moderation, I think the mods are doing a pretty good job as is. I've never been a mod on a forum, but I was a moderator on a TTT server and I swear some people were created just to make the job a living hell. For example, I had one asshole who kept spraying porn (a big no-no in that particular server's rules) and every time I kicked him and told him to change his spray, he changed it to different porn. After three chances, I just permabanned his ass. I figure a "three strikes" policy is a fairly good way to moderate such a large thread. We get two chances where the mods infrac and delete and run general damage control, and then if we can't stop fucking it all up, thread locked, goodbye, fuck all y'all. I think that seems disagreeable to both parties, which is the mark of a good compromise.

However, this is all IMHO. Take it as you will.


----------

